# Acupuncture anyone?



## ANC

So I took the plunge and scheduled my first ever acupuncture appointment. 

Me, the former terrified of needles (until I started living at the dr. and getting bloodwork).

I'm kinda nervous but also excited. I always feel sick from the metformin, provera/clomid cocktail, I've had a cold for a month...I feel like trying something good for my body and see what happens.

I'm going to someone a lot of friends have gone to and really liked. I'll be getting acupuncture and a footbath. She said she's helped quite a few people with infertility. She's fine with me being on other meds and other treatment, and my main goal is to just feel a little better/cleanse my system...we'll see

Anyone else ever used it?


----------



## needshelp

ANC said:


> So I took the plunge and scheduled my first ever acupuncture appointment.
> 
> Me, the former terrified of needles (until I started living at the dr. and getting bloodwork).
> 
> I'm kinda nervous but also excited. I always feel sick from the metformin, provera/clomid cocktail, I've had a cold for a month...I feel like trying something good for my body and see what happens.
> 
> I'm going to someone a lot of friends have gone to and really liked. I'll be getting acupuncture and a footbath. She said she's helped quite a few people with infertility. She's fine with me being on other meds and other treatment, and my main goal is to just feel a little better/cleanse my system...we'll see
> 
> Anyone else ever used it?



I do accupuncture and I LOVE it!!! I've been doing it for awhile, no BFP yet, but it does help with relaxation and hormones, plus I notice I sleep better when I have it!!! I HATE needles but actually Love the sensation I feel with accupuncture needles...doesn't hurt at all, I think it actually feels good...I can feel my blood flowing, especially when she hooks up the electrodes...I literally had blood flow into my cheek bones to the point you could see my skin turn light pink!! Let me know how you like it! good luck!


----------



## SpicyWolf

I did it for about six months... obviously it didn't help with my infertility but it was great for stress relief and my circulation improved a lot!

Oh and I agree with the previous poster - it doesn't hurt at all!


----------



## ANC

yay! I mean obviously I want it to get me pregnant, but I think what I'm hoping for from it is relaxation/feeling better. I get so run down on the meds I just want to feel a little more human


----------



## needshelp

how did it go?!


----------



## ANC

It isn't until next sat. unfortunately! But I'll let you know as soon as I go. I feel so sick from the meds right now, I'd love a pick me up


----------



## neuros

I did it too! Though walked into it unknowingly. Went to a TCM recommended by a friend without knowing it's an acupuncturist. I freaked out a bit 'cos I also have a high mental fear of needles. But since I'm there and I'm feeling desperate I just went ahead to try. 

I wouldn't say it's as painless for me as for the others 'cos it did hurt a bit at times. I think it depends on how relaxed you're (I distract myself by playing with my ip games when he's adminstering the needles) and luck - if he hits some of the nerves then it can be painful. But generally it's much less scary and painful than I thought it'd be. I keep telling myself if it helps then it'd all be worth it. :baby:

My cycles are highly irregular and flow not "healthy" i.e. light and brown, don't ovulate regularly. After 2 sessions, my cycle became a "respectable" 33 days and flow much more normal. Sadly though it didn't seem to have helped with my clomid this cycle - follicles didn't grow as desired. But I'm still hopeful it'd help despite that since at the minimal it seems to be helping to regulate my cycle and surely that's a step in the positive direction right?


----------



## raf-wife

i have been doing accupuncture leading up to ivf and will continue throughout treatment i find it very relaxing and highly recommend it x


----------



## ANC

Sounds good! I'm on provera for my cycles so not sure if ill notice a change there, but so far clomid hasnt made me ovulate so maybe this will help. Even if it just makes me relaxed I'm ok with that.

My thyroid is messed up..I'm insulin resistant..have PCOS..no AF without meds...I'm sure I have plenty that can keep my acupuncturisnt busy!

I'm also getting a foot bath thing that's supposed to help..we'll see


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Hey Girls,

I don't mean to bud in here.. but i wanted to add to this thread. I have been TTC for 15 months, so i'm sure probably not as long as some of you ladies but i am also starting acupuncture next week. I have heard some wonderful success stories. I had a friend who was TTC for 4 years and three months after starting acupuncture she fell pregnant. I know it's not a sure fix, but i think its definitely worth the try!! Good luck to you all!!


----------



## ANC

Psh, you aren't butting in! In fact, now I'm making you my acupuncture buddy. I'm also doing a footbath thingy. I've been trying a year, so not a ton of time either, but since i dont ovulate or have periods without meds, well, time is of the essance! haha. Even if it just relaxes me or makes me believe I feel better, it'll be worth it

what day is your appointment?


----------



## chefamy1122

Hi ladies :flower: Hope you don't mind another person butting in :)

I have been doing electro acupuncture twice a week for about a month now and really love it. I find it has definitely helped my stress level and have had occasional twinges by my ovaries, which is more than I have had in a long, long time. 
When I go back on Tuesday, my Dr is giving me a special concoction of Chinese herbs that he wants me to start taking. I really like my Dr - he is from China and has studied TCM and acupuncture since he was 16! Apparently most of his family did as well, so I feel as if I am in pretty good hands. He also works really closely with the fertility clinic that I will be going back to in June (unless a miracle happens and he can make my hormones work before I go back) 

Glad there are a few of us doing acupuncture :thumbup:


----------



## needshelp

I love accupuncture! haven't had an appointment in awhile! Think I'll make one!


----------



## ANC

I think it's all pretty interesting. I am like the most unlikely person to do stuff like acupuncture, natural remedies, herbs, etc. But honestly, after being on these meds that just make me so sick and them not working--then the fact that I always have a cold or sinus something--I just feel like my body needs a boost. It's amazing what months of being miserable can do for changing your mind about what you will and won't do medically!

needshelp--how soon did you notice any changes?

chefamy--interesting--you'll have to keep us updated on how things are going and if what you're on works.

I have PCOS so i'm curious to see if she's going to treat my insulin resistence or my cycles


----------



## needshelp

ANC said:


> I think it's all pretty interesting. I am like the most unlikely person to do stuff like acupuncture, natural remedies, herbs, etc. But honestly, after being on these meds that just make me so sick and them not working--then the fact that I always have a cold or sinus something--I just feel like my body needs a boost. It's amazing what months of being miserable can do for changing your mind about what you will and won't do medically!
> 
> needshelp--how soon did you notice any changes?
> 
> chefamy--interesting--you'll have to keep us updated on how things are going and if what you're on works.
> 
> I have PCOS so i'm curious to see if she's going to treat my insulin resistence or my cycles

I noticed after my first session stress relief! I just felt sooo peaceful when i was done, I truthfully wanted to come home and nap (but had to go back to work)...I went weekly for a month, and now just once a month...and I can tell in the three weeks I don't go, I start getting ansy. Maybe it's in my head, but to have a little bit of relaxation, I'll take it!!!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

excellent! i would be very happy to be acupuncture buddies! 
I start mine on Wednesday, sorta midway through my cycle so i'm not expecting to see results until next time around. I think they want me going 2x's a week- which will get pretty pricey but im going to try it for 2 months and see if it makes a difference. 

I choose acupunture because i have a soft stomache and meds do not sit well with me. I do have a doc appointment on Friday to get some things going but I would like to take the most natural route possible- so i thought i'd give it a try

I also started taking some natural supplements about 2 months ago which have helped regulate my cycle, so im beggining to think that "medicine" is not necessarily better!

I really hope that this works for all us!!

ANC- when do you start going? or have you already?


----------



## ANC

I start this saturday. We'll have see how long i can afford.

I get pretty sick on the meds, but I'm still on them. I tried diet/supplements/working out and all that for months and months and no period. Not that I'm not still doing those, because I am, but unfortunately meds are the only thing bringing my period.

I still think if i can get my body happier and healthier everything will work out better. 

I'm going about a day before my cycle should start with provera, so I guess I wont really know if acupuncture brings it on, but I'm going to be starting clomid a few days after--and clomid makes me CRAZY, so I hope this brings me some relief.


----------



## neuros

wow. i'm amazed so many of you find the acupuncture relaxing! i'm super stressed by the sessions due to my fear of needles. wish i can feel the same so can start to enjoy the sessions too...


----------



## ANC

i used to be terrified of needles too,but I have a thyroid problem and I have to get bloodwork so much, I'm starting to get over it. We'll see how I feel when I get there I guess


----------



## Trying4Angel1

first appointment for me is tomorrow.. i'll let you all know how it goes.. i'm really excited!!


----------



## chefamy1122

neuros said:


> wow. i'm amazed so many of you find the acupuncture relaxing! i'm super stressed by the sessions due to my fear of needles. wish i can feel the same so can start to enjoy the sessions too...

I felt the same way for a long time, that is why I did not start the acupuncture sooner. The needles they use are teeny tiny, and honestly I barely even feel the ones that are not hooked up to the electric things.



Trying4Angel1 said:


> first appointment for me is tomorrow.. i'll let you all know how it goes.. i'm really excited!!

Good luck!


My appointment went well today. The Dr added more needles (some on my calves and on my toes) My herbs were not ready yet, but I should get them Saturday at my next appointment


----------



## ANC

excited to hear how it goes! I started getting a little nervous tonight like hmmm I'm gonna let someone do what?? lol


----------



## chefamy1122

ANC said:


> excited to hear how it goes! I started getting a little nervous tonight like hmmm I'm gonna let someone do what?? lol

Just keep reminding yourself that if it works, it will be totally worth it!:hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope you don't mind me coming in on this thread. I have had two sessions of acupuncture, last Wednesday and the one before. My acupuncturist is now unfortunately on holiday for 2 weeks so don't have my next appointment until Wednesday 16th Feb.

My first session was near the end of my previous cycle, I got AF the Saturday after it (which to me actually arrived a day or two earlier than I expected :shrug:) My second session last week was then on CD4 of this cycle. I am today on CD11 and on my second day of 'high' on my CBFM and can honestly say I have never felt twinges in my ovaries so much :wacko: They just feel really 'active' very early in my cycle this time. I usually have a cycle of at least 31 days (between 31 and 35 or so) but it really feels like this one is going to be shorter. Will be very interested to see if my ov is brought forward as, if it is, I swear its down to the acupuncture!

I'm due to have my CD21 blood test this month so that will confirm too if I do ovulate. OH due to do SA this month too. So hoping to have results of these tests by end of this cycle.

I'm certainly planning on trying acupuncture for a good few months or so, really hoping it may help nature along a bit as long as there is nothing wrong with our tests :thumbup:


----------



## xxBubsxx

Hi ladies

I've been interested in trying acupuncture for a while now. Can anyone in the UK tell me how they found one? Is there a regulatory body or something? I'm in rural scotland so there's maybe not the best chance of finding one nearby!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

so my first session was awesome! the needles are tiny and you dont feel them at all.. she is a fertility specialist so she focused around my uterus.. since im on day 9 she said its optimal time... i've already notice a feeling of "activity" in my uterus area.. its totally weird but great!! im excited to hear about all of your experiences!


----------



## MrsPMA

Hi Ladies, hope it's not too late to but in on the thread?

I started acupuncture 3 weeks ago, so far I love it. My therapist is Zita West accredited and specialises in fertility issues. I felt really floaty and like I needed a nap after the first session. My Dr is slowly building up to treating my mad cycles and PCOS, she hit the spot last Friday I think and I'm feelign cramps and twinges in my ovaries and cervix that I don't remember ever having before. It's making me feel hopeful for the first time in a long while and like i'm taking back a bit of control of everything iyswim. We are planning to start IVF in the summer so the acupuncture is to help us prepare for that and also to give us the best last shot at doing this on our own. I go weekly and plan to continue as long as I can afford it! If nothing else it's something that I do for myself once a week that helps me feel good for a while.


----------



## Trying4Angel1

ANC said:


> excited to hear how it goes! I started getting a little nervous tonight like hmmm I'm gonna let someone do what?? lol

it's totally worth it!!! After 1 LONG session I had EWCM today for the first time in probably a year! i think there is hope! 

Are you ready!?


----------



## ANC

I'm getting there! I'm not sure yet how I'll know results. I'm on meds to get my period and ovulate, so I won't really be off meds and know if it worked--but if it makes the meds work, it'll be worth it, or helps with the PCOS...My clomid didn't work last round.

I'll be doing the acupuncture after my last day of Provera. I sort of wish I was getting it on like day 2 of Clomid because Clomid makes me feel awful.

Anyone also do ionic footbath?


PS-thanks for the interest! I'm having sort of a lonely night and it's nice to have some buddies on this!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

i think you'll see the results regardless.. the side effects of meds can sometimes be pretty harsh so maybe this will help with that...my acupuncturist had told me that a lot of ladies on fertility meds use acupuncture to cure their side affects.. so let them know how Clomid makes you feel and they should be able to help!>. and it should defenitly regulate your cycle and get some action going in your uterus!


----------



## ANC

Tomorrow's the day! We'll see!


----------



## raf-wife

MrsPMA said:


> Hi Ladies, hope it's not too late to but in on the thread?
> 
> I started acupuncture 3 weeks ago, so far I love it. My therapist is Zita West accredited and specialises in fertility issues. I felt really floaty and like I needed a nap after the first session. My Dr is slowly building up to treating my mad cycles and PCOS, she hit the spot last Friday I think and I'm feelign cramps and twinges in my ovaries and cervix that I don't remember ever having before. It's making me feel hopeful for the first time in a long while and like i'm taking back a bit of control of everything iyswim. We are planning to start IVF in the summer so the acupuncture is to help us prepare for that and also to give us the best last shot at doing this on our own. I go weekly and plan to continue as long as I can afford it! If nothing else it's something that I do for myself once a week that helps me feel good for a while.

hi i have been having accupuncture weekly since november to prepare for ivf it has definatly helped me get my head around it all good luck :hugs:


----------



## MrsPMA

Thanks and to you for egg collection this week - everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## ANC

Well, I'm alive! 

The ionic footbath didn't really feel like anything to me, it was interesting. 

She's mostly treating my hypothyroidism problems and also my repoductive system. She said she would focus more on my thyroid than she does with most PCOS patients since I have problems. I had such an awful sinus headache today she worked on that too. She said sometmes allergies can mess with your system too, because youre sort of in a flare up/irritable state, which I've heard from other drs too.


I definately felt every needle, but they didn't all hurt. It wasn't really like it hurt anyway-more like the world's tiniest prick. The one in my head I didn't feel at all.The ones on my cheeks beside my nose did hurt, I jumped, and she said that those are the ones that hurt a little. I had them in my forehead,cheeks, stomach, hands, feet, and calf. Then she put a heat lamp on my...ovaries? lol and left. Oh and she put peppermint oil on my face for my sinuses and it felt a little tingly, that was worse than the needles lol.

I didnt feel anything at all for a while, then I started getting some muscle twitches in my stomach and legs and then nerve jumpiness in my hands. Then after about I guess 20 min I was super like, alert and jumpy. It was interesting, because I really didn't figure I'd feel anything. i also had a butterfly in my stomach kind of feeling.The needle in my hand started hurting but the rest didnt feel like anything. None of it was unpleasant. I mostly didn't feel much. I guess PCOS and fertility take about 3 months to notice a difference.

She started my on some herbal stuff, I really didn't want to spend much but I figure since insurance is helping I could. I though I was getting about $40 worth, ended up being 85..soo theres nooo way I can do that every month. Guess I'll use it one month, but cant pay that much. I kinda wish I hadn't bought it but oh well. I have another appointment next saturday. 

So, definately interesting. I was superrrrr tired when I was done,and I still am. I took a nap after. I'm VERY grouchy, I assume because I finished provera and should start my period tomorrow or the next day...


----------



## chefamy1122

ANC said:


> Well, I'm alive!
> 
> The ionic footbath didn't really feel like anything to me, it was interesting.
> 
> She's mostly treating my hypothyroidism problems and also my repoductive system. She said she would focus more on my thyroid than she does with most PCOS patients since I have problems. I had such an awful sinus headache today she worked on that too. She said sometmes allergies can mess with your system too, because youre sort of in a flare up/irritable state, which I've heard from other drs too.
> 
> 
> I definately felt every needle, but they didn't all hurt. It wasn't really like it hurt anyway-more like the world's tiniest prick. The one in my head I didn't feel at all.The ones on my cheeks beside my nose did hurt, I jumped, and she said that those are the ones that hurt a little. I had them in my forehead,cheeks, stomach, hands, feet, and calf. *Then she put a heat lamp on my...ovaries? *lol and left. Oh and she put peppermint oil on my face for my sinuses and it felt a little tingly, that was worse than the needles lol.
> 
> I didnt feel anything at all for a while, then I started getting some muscle twitches in my stomach and legs and then nerve jumpiness in my hands. Then after about I guess 20 min I was super like, alert and jumpy. It was interesting, because I really didn't figure I'd feel anything. i also had a butterfly in my stomach kind of feeling.The needle in my hand started hurting but the rest didnt feel like anything. None of it was unpleasant. I mostly didn't feel much. I guess PCOS and fertility take about 3 months to notice a difference.
> 
> She started my on some herbal stuff, I really didn't want to spend much but I figure since insurance is helping I could. I though I was getting about $40 worth, ended up being 85..soo theres nooo way I can do that every month. Guess I'll use it one month, but cant pay that much. I kinda wish I hadn't bought it but oh well. I have another appointment next saturday.
> 
> So, definately interesting. I was superrrrr tired when I was done,and I still am. I took a nap after. I'm VERY grouchy, I assume because I finished provera and should start my period tomorrow or the next day...

I loooove the heat lamp. My dr normally puts it over my ovaries one session, then over my feet the next session.

Glad you had a good appointment. I am drinking my first batch of the herbal tea... it definitely has an interesting taste:sick:


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Sound like you had a great appointment!!! That's excellent! I also had the heat lamp.. its suppose to help build the uterine lining.. she also told me to try to put a heat pack there every night for about 10 min before i go to bed to help!

Great to hear that it wasn't that scary! :) Now you can relax and enjoy your other ones! When did she want to see you again? how often?


----------



## Monsterpops

Hi girls - hope you dont mind my intrusion. 

I've been having acupuncture for the last 5 weeks, and love it! My acupuncturist has reduced my cycle to 28 rather than 32 days AND i now ovulate day 15 rather than day 17 - making my luteal phase longer. To be honest, i started having acu to prepare for my upcoming IVF cycle (9 years trying, one remaining damaged tube) but I am still trying naturally as its still possible. 

Not only that, I suffer from TERRIBLE period pains - and my acupuncturist made them vanish, literally instantly - I've never been so grateful in my life. And all this within 5 weeks!! 

On another positive note - I'm on a couple of forums and started chatting to a girl who started acupuncture at the same time as me - and lo and behold she got a BFP yesterday after 2 years ttc!! I swear im not lying! 

Whether its the acupuncture or positive thinking or whatever, i've decided to embrace it! I was so scared of having it, and im really not a believer in these things....however, i may be converted :winkwink:

Good luck everyone x


----------



## ANC

That's great monster!

Have any of you done the acupuncture while also being on meds like Provera to start your period and Clomid to ovulate?

I'm on both, so I wonder how I'll know if the acupuncture is working. My acupuncturist said that she treats a lot of people on meds, and basically it helps the meds to work and me to feel better. Hope so--clomid didn't work at all last time


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Ladies,

please can i join your Acu thread?

I had my initial consultation last week with a taster bit. I have my first full session on the 21st. My taster was so weird. She put needles in my feet, knees, wrists and one on my forehead and said that she was going to wiggle them and i might get a strange feeling. It felt like my leg was made of jelly and wobbled from bottom to top lol She said it was just the flow of energy. I did enjoy it tho and will definately be doing it regulary for at least 1 cycle :) xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

ANC said:


> That's great monster!
> 
> Have any of you done the acupuncture while also being on meds like Provera to start your period and Clomid to ovulate?
> 
> I'm on both, so I wonder how I'll know if the acupuncture is working. My acupuncturist said that she treats a lot of people on meds, and basically it helps the meds to work and me to feel better. Hope so--clomid didn't work at all last time

Hi - nope, the only drugs i am taking are agnus castus(herbal remedy) and pregnacare - but agnus is supposed to regulate periods/promote ov so similar to clomid, but ive been on agnus for a while, so we'll never know i suppose - I'm pretty sure its the acupuncture though, as theres such a huge difference since i started it.....fingers crossed hey!! x


----------



## pixie77

Hey I have only had three sessions of acupuncture, as I really don't want clomid. They want to give it to me to make my cycles more regular, but it seems pointless as I ovulate and can tell when each month.. Though they are only between 24 - 32 days.
I see two different people with two different approaches though they work together. I do feel the needles, but enjoy the heat lamp and discussing relaxation approaches. I get a kind of counciling session.
I am going to give it another two months, before looking at other options.
I hope it does something, as it isn't cheap.


----------



## rosababy

Hey, ladies! My mom and brother get acupuncture for various reasons, and my mom said her doc said she has 100% success when treating infertility. Now, I don't know how anyone can say 100% success with _anything_, but I'm seriously considering it. Can't hurt, right? I'm willing to give it a shot! If anything, it'll help me get rid of my stress and anxiety. Keep us updated, everyone!


----------



## Lisa84

rosababy said:


> Hey, ladies! My mom and brother get acupuncture for various reasons, and my mom said her doc said she has 100% success when treating infertility. Now, I don't know how anyone can say 100% success with _anything_, but I'm seriously considering it. Can't hurt, right? I'm willing to give it a shot! If anything, it'll help me get rid of my stress and anxiety. Keep us updated, everyone!

Nope it can't hurt hun. Hope it works out for you.

I am going to Acu coz i want to feel like i have done everything i can to help us have a baby. Plus i'm hoping it will be nice and relaxing :) xx


----------



## Robyn321

Hi ladies, can I join you? This 2ww (I'm only 4 dpiui) is driving me up the wall so I booked an acupuncture appointment for this Friday hoping that it will help relieve some of the stress (and help with ttc). BUT DH is very uneasy about the whole idea - he's worried that it'll affect things happening if in fact the iui has worked. Has anybody had acupuncture during the 2ww / discussed it with their therapist?


----------



## Robyn321

Any thoughts???


----------



## Leila Fae

Didn't want to read and run but I don't have an answer I'm afraid - I've not started acupuncture yet.

Perhaps one of the other ladies will know...

:hugs:


----------



## MrsPMA

HI Robyn,

This is the first 2ww i've been in while having acupuncture but my therapist doesn#t see it as a problem. The first question she asks me every week is where I am in my cycle so as soon as I passed ovulation she adapted her approach to helping my womb be as ready as possible for implantation. The fertility approach that she uses is to help me and my body be as receptive as possible all the way through each cycle. I know that when we do IVF she has recommended a treatment as soon as Egg transfer has happened to help with implantation so I don't think it will be a problem. Just be open at your appointment and raise your concerns to your therapist I'm sure that he/she will be happy to talk you through what they intend to do and why, should help settle bothe yours and hubby's minds.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Robyn321

Thanks MrsPMA - I'll definitely talk it through with the therapist - just glad it's not a complete no-no!


----------



## rosababy

Robyn321 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? This 2ww (I'm only 4 dpiui) is driving me up the wall so I booked an acupuncture appointment for this Friday hoping that it will help relieve some of the stress (and help with ttc). BUT DH is very uneasy about the whole idea - he's worried that it'll affect things happening if in fact the iui has worked. Has anybody had acupuncture during the 2ww / discussed it with their therapist?

I haven't actually done acupuncture yet, just thinking about it. This is something your therapist could answer, or maybe a fertility specialist would know. Sorry I can't be of more help! :shrug:


----------



## Robyn321

Thanks everyone. I had my first acupuncture session this morning - discussed my concerns with the therapist and she said not to worry as she knew which points to avoid. I've been having some problems with my shoulder so we focussed on that mainly, with a little bit of fertility stuff at the end which involved needles on my back - the good thing is that my shoulder is definitely feeling better - she used a combination of acupuncture, massage and cupping.

She advised 3 sessions a cycle - I'm supposed to go back next week so can do more of a fertility / calming session as I've been stressed this cycle. Just hope I can fit it in - next week is looking manic already!


----------



## Jocr

Im going to look for an accupuncturist now. worth a go.


----------



## rosababy

Robyn, that's great! Do you mind me asking...is it terribly expensive? I'd like to try it, too.


----------



## ANC

I'm going for my 2nd appointment tomorrow..I'm interested to see it progress! 

It's about 60-80 where I go


----------



## chefamy1122

rosababy said:


> Do you mind me asking...is it terribly expensive? I'd like to try it, too.


The place I go was $125 for the first consultation/session then $85 per session after that. The chinese herbs he gave me run about $60 per week. 
Right now I am going twice a week, so it is definitely not cheap, but we have been putting money aside for a while in preparation for all the fertility related stuff, so its not hitting us too bad yet.


----------



## Robyn321

rosababy said:


> Robyn, that's great! Do you mind me asking...is it terribly expensive? I'd like to try it, too.

It was GBP 80 for the first session, and GBP 70 for other sessions, and she recommends 3 sessions per cycle - so not cheap, but hopefully it'll be worth it! I've booked a second appointment for Wednesday as this is the second half of my 2ww and I badly need to relax....


----------



## Jocr

Hi All:hugs:

I am going for my fisrt session tonight after work £45 first session then £40 per hour after that.
Robyn321 - like you I have been really stressed this cycle (flipping In laws) and I also have a problem shoulder. So I will be asking for the same kind of thing. A nice de stress and relax is in order and hopefully she can help with getting me preggers. I am on my first lot of clomid and am due to Ovulate this week. Do you know when the prime time is to have the appointments each month? or when to avoid?
I wont be able to afford more then one session a month though.


----------



## ANC

my acupuncturist says there are different things hit on each day of your cycle..so when I'm about to ovulate (in pretend land, where I ovulate) like this week, she worked on ovulation trigger points.


----------



## Robyn321

Jocr - I think the key time is around ovulation - my therapist did say that for those having iui (like me) she would usually do a session just before or just after the iui.

I'll ask about the other 2 sessions she recommends when I go for my next appt, but I definitely got the sense that if you're going to pick one, around ovulation is the one to go for.

How was your latest session ANC?


----------



## Jocr

Well I had my first accupunture session last night and she said I am super stressed and she wants to deal with that mostly and then the fertility side. I also had some cupping from her for my shoulders - looks like i have love bites all over my back but its supposed to be really good for you.
She wanted me to come every week which I cant afford so will have to settle on twice a month. Once around AF and once on ovulation week.
It relaxed me and I think it will help me. 
Feel like I need to sleep for a week at the moment though!:coffee:
xx


----------



## Little Felix

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to tell you all my story so you hopefully will feel abit more optimistic. My and my husband had been trying to conceive for nearly 4 years and had also had 1 cycle of IVF which was unsuccessful. Back in September I thought i would try Accupuncture, as my main problem was an irregular cycle. I had 6 sessions over 2/3 months and I am now 17 weeks pregnant with twins!!!
So go for it.................it is less stressful and not as painful as the IVF treatment so i would def recommend you give it a go.
Good Luck to all
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANC

It was ok, I had more needles this time, because I'm trying to ovulate this week and she wanted to work on that.

I had an interesting thing happen. Two of the needles (one for my sinuses which are a mess) and one in my ear for the ovarian stimulation, did NOT want to come out. She said that was a sign that my body liked them in there. It was interesting.

I don't know if it helps. I had almost no clomid side effects this cycle, and on a double dose. Dunno if its normal to stop problems with meds like that. 

I was sooo tired after, which happens, but then it got worse and worse and I finally realized the next day I had the flu so, that wasn't fun!

I honestly feel no different yet, but it takes a while. I'll find out this Friday if I'm going to ovulate..hoping it'll help!


----------



## Robyn321

Well, I was a bit disappointed with my acupuncture session today. I'm 12dpiui (haven't tested yet) so obviously I'm super-worried about that - but although I mentioned it to her she really focussed on my shoulders again. Which was fine in that I did have some pain, and it'll probably help with that, but right now I'd like to think that she was doing everything possible for the fertility side.


----------



## raf-wife

i went for my final accupuncure last night, i had embryo transfer on monday and the accupuncturist was working on the points for implantation and the rest of the points were the ones used in pregnancy i really enjoyed yesterdays session and felt very calm afterwards x

wishing you lots of luck robyn :hugs:


----------



## MrsPMA

Thats encouraging Little Felix - thank you :flower:

Robyn, I'm feeling a little bit like that too, my therapist seems to concentrate on other things as much as she does the fertility. She says it's because one helps the other ie she has to deal with blocks caused by stress as they can prevent my uterus etc working as it should do. I guess it makes sense but it frustrates me cos I want to know we are targeting getting a BFP - just another case of my flipping body doing what it wants and not what I want!! Very frustrating!


----------



## Robyn321

I hope you're right MrsPMA - I need the reassurance that we're working on fertility I guess. Glad it's not just my therapist who is looking at other things! Right now I'd live with the shoulder pain if it meant I could get pregnant....


----------



## MrsPMA

I know exactly what you mean!! I'm not due back until next week but think i'm going to ask her more questions about it all, I'm sure she knows what's she's doing but still I want reassurance that we're doing everything we can towards getting a BFP and not getting distracted by things i'm not concerned about!! Typical me I suppose, I like action now and I'm rubbish at waiting for things although you'd think TTC would have beaten that out of me lol.


----------



## Robyn321

Typically me too - I hate this waiting! Just found out our iui failed so now thinking about next steps...


----------



## raf-wife

im sorry to hear that hun:hugs:


----------



## ovenbun

Hi all sorry to jump in but im really intrested to know if your experience of accupunture are positive I have been having it for the last 6weeks. I've had 3 early miscarriages and waiting an appt at St Mary's so I thought i'd try it i have a short luteal phase and id heard alot of positives so I thought why not. 
It has certainly help a huge alot for my mood im certainly not crying all the time and it was like a could had been lifted after my first session. 
But Im cycle this month has been alot worse instead of 2 high on CBFM ive had 5 before my peak and I have ovultated on day CD21 instead of CD18 so Im thinking i should stop. Has this happened to anyone else ???


----------



## ANC

Sorry Robyn :( My round of clomid just failed...sucksssss.

I just had my 3rd session today. Honestly, I was NOT looking forward to going. I was really discouraged after my RE appointment, and just felt like I was wasting time and money. I know it takes a while, but still. I didn't have near as many side affects on clomid since I started acupuncture, but I still wasn't totally sold.

Today I had some WEIRD stuff going on during my session. I had needles in my ears (ovulation trigger points I was told). So I'm chillin, not expecting much, kinda feeling down on the whole thing. Then I suddenly felt like something was moving the needle back and forth on my ear, like up and down. Not like it was falling, but like it was moving. I could hear my pulse in my ear too. Then I felt it a little in my head and other ear (where I also had needles). It was really different. Then I felt my pulse in my abdomen start up and maybe some cramping feelings in what I think was my ovaries, but could have been intenstines, I dunno. Then my ear got really cold.

My acupuncturist was pretty excited when I told her, she said it was stimulating everything. I'm a pretty skeptical person, but really, I felt all of it. And I still feel my abdomen feeling different. I also felt a lot better afterward, and have been in a good mood. Yesterday I pretty much cried all day so...

So yeah, I mean, I dunno what it'll do but I have to say, today it did something...


----------



## Robyn321

Oooh, that session sounds good ANC! (sorry to hear about your clomid cycle though)

I've heard lots of good things about acupuncture with ivf so I may well do it during my ivf cycle...still thinking about it... And my shoulder has totally recovered!


----------



## Jocr

Hi ANC
Wow that sounded like a really powerful acupuncture session. I havent had any in my ears as yet but nearly every where else :haha: and that was just my first session!
How long have you been having acupuncture?

Fingers crossed for you this month then sounds like things are moving down there :thumbup:
:dust::dust:


----------



## ANC

that was my third session..yeah I'm hoping..


----------



## Imaan

Have you tried cupping? it's meant to be very beneficial!


----------



## rosababy

Imaan said:


> Have you tried cupping? it's meant to be very beneficial!

What is cupping?


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Ladies :hi: 

I had my first full Acu sesh last night and she put 17 needles in all over the place. She said i had a warm tummy which is a good thing because she gets a lot of women with cold tums that are a nightmare to warm up. She used an chick egg/heatlamp comparison lol

Most of it didn't hurt but i had one in my leg that felt really weird like the area suddenly turned to Jelly. She said that was a good thing coz it was just the flow of eneergy.
She put needles in my hand in the fleshy bit between the thumb and finger and concentrated on trying to get me to have the same feeling there as she said it was an important area.

I was absolutely wiped out last night and just wanted to go to bed as soon as i got in :) Slept like a baby :) xx


----------



## Imaan

rosababy said:


> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> Have you tried cupping? it's meant to be very beneficial!
> 
> What is cupping?Click to expand...

There is lots of well documented evidence about it's positive benefits. One of my friends who is a GP just attended a course in London for medics. They trained them on cupping therapy and spoke about its great benefits. In many countries they actually offer it in the out-patient departments of most main hospitals. 

Look up 'cupping therapy' on the net. There are basically three types:

Dry cupping
Massage cupping
Wet cupping

Dry cupping is more penetrative than acupuncture. It has been used by the Chinese for many years. They basically use a cup and apply suction - which creates like a vacume in the cup and draws up old cells to the surface of the skin. You can find a better explanation on the net. 

Massage cupping is the same as dry cupping except that oil is applied to the skin and the suction cup is moved around on the surface of the skin.

Wet cupping involves making very, very tiny incision on the surface of the skin and then applying the suction cup to draw up the old cells.... I have had it done I honestly felt no pain whatsoever. Years ago they used to use fire to create a suction but it's all very safe these days as they use a little vacume hand pump.

The most common type of cupping is wet cupping. A lot of athlets get it done. 

I know a GP that practices cupping. She does house visits in the West Midlands. :thumbup:


----------



## ANC

I don't think my acu offers cupping...sounds interesting..That's great Lisa!I get the needles in my hand in that area too, it seems to hurt there a little more, but that's about all I've felt in the hand area


----------



## Jocr

I had cupping on my first acupuncture apt on my shoulders and it made them feel so much better. Im looking forward to my next apt in a couple of weeks.
I was left with what looked like big love bites on my back but they cleared up after 5 days.:flower:


----------



## LadyK

Hello girls, mind if I join! I&#8217;ve bounced around a few of the sections in here, but never dropped into LTTC before, never really sure when it is you&#8217;re eligible to be in LTTC! 

A bit about me &#8230; I&#8217;ve just turned 41, been TTC for 18 months now, had 3 failed IVFs. The last one was in Jan so I&#8217;m now making some drastic changes in the hope they will make a difference, one of them being trying acupuncture. I had my initial session last night with a little taster of having the needles in! It felt fine, I didn&#8217;t really feel much, but it was only a short session, but I did feel relaxed afterwards. I am also going to start taking Maca (anyone heard of this/taking this?). I also bought the Soft Cups to try but having got one out of the pack I hastily stuffed it back in again as it looks far too scary! Will probably try it sometime before the next cycle though as I&#8217;m determined to do whatever is possible! Just after my failed IVF, and yet another birthday with no BFP, I heard 2 people close to me were pregnant after less than 6 months of trying. I completely lost it at the weekend and was so upset. I really find it very difficult to believe that there isn&#8217;t some underlying problem when we manage to get fertilized eggs during IVF, they become good developing embryos, yet none have stuck (had 6 implanted in all), I&#8217;ve never managed to fall naturally pregnant, despite the fact my FSH & LH levels are good (especially given my age) and blood tests and my CBFM show I ovulate every month. Yet no sniff of a BFP at all, not even one that ended in a miscarriage (not that I wish that upon myself obviously, but at least it would show I could actually get pregnant naturally!). Everyone keeps saying I should focus on something else and then it would just happen, but how is that even possible when your whole life is driven by what time of the month it is, you can never just forget about it, especially when you are constantly surrounded by pregnant people and babies! 

Grrrr sorry that was a bit rant, I&#8217;m sure you are all feeling the same things, is there anyone else there in a similar situation to me? Just feel very hopeless about the whole thing at the moment!

Baby dust to you all


----------



## Claire_Lou

Hi Ladies... I also want to jump in on this thread and I am very interested in hearing from ladies who managed to get pregnant after acupuncture.

I had my second session yesterday and I am having it weekly at the moment. I am also taking some herbs to warm my uterus as my acupuncturist thinks that the eggs are being fertilised but not able to implant as I have a cold uterus.

I ovulated on Saturday and I am really hoping that it works straight away for me, but I know wanting that is probably asking for too much! 

I have been trying to conceive since Dec 2009 and never expected to have any problems as I am only 21! I had endometriosis and a cyst removed in August and hubby has a sperm count on Friday, our doctor will then be putting us forward for IVF but I really hope we can manage it on our own.

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Imaan

LadyK said:


> Hello girls, mind if I join! Ive bounced around a few of the sections in here, but never dropped into LTTC before, never really sure when it is youre eligible to be in LTTC!
> 
> A bit about me  Ive just turned 41, been TTC for 18 months now, had 3 failed IVFs. The last one was in Jan so Im now making some drastic changes in the hope they will make a difference, one of them being trying acupuncture. I had my initial session last night with a little taster of having the needles in! It felt fine, I didnt really feel much, but it was only a short session, but I did feel relaxed afterwards. I am also going to start taking Maca (anyone heard of this/taking this?). I also bought the Soft Cups to try but having got one out of the pack I hastily stuffed it back in again as it looks far too scary! Will probably try it sometime before the next cycle though as Im determined to do whatever is possible! Just after my failed IVF, and yet another birthday with no BFP, I heard 2 people close to me were pregnant after less than 6 months of trying. I completely lost it at the weekend and was so upset. I really find it very difficult to believe that there isnt some underlying problem when we manage to get fertilized eggs during IVF, they become good developing embryos, yet none have stuck (had 6 implanted in all), Ive never managed to fall naturally pregnant, despite the fact my FSH & LH levels are good (especially given my age) and blood tests and my CBFM show I ovulate every month. Yet no sniff of a BFP at all, not even one that ended in a miscarriage (not that I wish that upon myself obviously, but at least it would show I could actually get pregnant naturally!). Everyone keeps saying I should focus on something else and then it would just happen, but how is that even possible when your whole life is driven by what time of the month it is, you can never just forget about it, especially when you are constantly surrounded by pregnant people and babies!
> 
> Grrrr sorry that was a bit rant, Im sure you are all feeling the same things, is there anyone else there in a similar situation to me? Just feel very hopeless about the whole thing at the moment!
> 
> Baby dust to you all

I totally know what you are going through.... although you are much further down the line than I am. All I can say is do not give up.... believe me we all know how this TTC rules are every waking moment. I personally have put evrything on hold and think I will scream if I see one more pregnant friend or baby! (not that I am not happy for them). 

Sometimes the only thing that keeps me going is sharing my thoughts on this forum. Even DH does not know what I go through. 

big :hugs: to you


----------



## MrsPMA

Hi Girls, went back for my 5th/6th (not sure anymore!) session of acupuncture yesterday. Was a bit of a shocker. She thought that the front and back loops (sorry can't remember the names, ren and du maybe?) were blocked and my pulses and energy had fallen since our last meeting so she suggested quite an intensive treatment which meant having one of the needles in quite an intimate place. I'm sort of at the point where i'll try anything that might help but have felt dreadful since. I'm completely shattered which seems to be normal when she has done a lot of work on me but emotionally i seem to have crashed really low. I'm seeing her again on Weds for a follow up but just wondered if anyone else has expereinced either that particular acupuncture point and it's effects or the dramatic emotional down?

When I get my baby he/she sure can't say I didn't try hard enough lol!


----------



## Robyn321

Wow, that sounds a little extreme MrsPMA! Can't say I've experienced that particular point but I did feel down after my last session, so much so that I didn't go in for one this week. I will probably go in this week or next week though, as we're now moving on to ivf and I've heard so many good things about acupuncture with that.


----------



## LadyK

I have only had 1 taster session so far so haven't had any needles in any strange places yet! Looking forward to my first proper session on Wednesday.

Got our review with our consultant tomorrow following our third failed IVF, I'm a bit anxious about it, as I'm sure all the questions I'm going to ask, or rather things I'm going to request, are going to be turned down, leaving us on our own with no clue where to go next!


----------



## ANC

I had my...4th? session sat. Since I had just O'd she didn't want to do anyhting too dramatic, so I did an easy session I guess, we did my back for the first time. Can't say I felt much this time, but it made me tired as always.


----------



## Lisa84

I had my 3rd sesh last night and she did pretty much the same as last time. Lots of needles on my feet, legs and hands. She did some on my tum again but this time did them in different places. She also fiddled with the needles abit more as she is confident i can take the feelings now. She left me for longer this time as well. Last time she left me alone for 15 while the needles were in and this time it was 30 mins.

I was absolutely pooped when i got home and went to bed really early :) xx


----------



## MrsPMA

Just had my follow up appointment to last Friday's unnerving one lol. Things were much more normal and she was pleased with my progress (glad my body is doing what somebody tells it!). She said that after last friday when my pulses were so low she was pleased that they have bounced back and are steady still, she also told me and DH to get doing the dance so here we go again.....

Just wanted to reassure everyone after my slightly panicky previous post that I didn't really need to worry. Just feeling very tired now as usual after a treatment but annoyingly can't seem to get to sleep!


----------



## holls147

Hi ladies, I'm going to hop on this thread as well. I've been trying to natuarlly conceive for about 3 years. Well I've finally had enough and went to ob who did some preliminary blood work. They just called me back yesterday and said LH and E2 were low levels (don't know how low yet as I have to go see her today) on CD3. But I'll be moving to RE soon as my insurance wont cover treatment at the ob. I've seriously been considering acupuncture and one place has offered me a free consultation. I just wonder if it will actually work for what's wrong with me? Even if it just helps relieve stress I think it would be worth it.


----------



## LadyK

Had my second session yesterday and loved it! It's relaxing if nothing else! I had needles in around my abdomen this time (as I'm in the 2WW). Also she used moxa? Anyone else had that? It's like candle wax shaped like a cigar, it's lit at the end, but doesn't catch on fire, just warms up, then she waves the hot end over where the needles have been. Felt great!

Also pleased our follow up appointment with the consultant went well. I'm having some tests done to see if there are any problems preventing implantation, and he's also prescribed Clomid! Can't take it yet though as have to wait for the test results to come back. I've got the 50mg dose which I believe is the lowest? Does anyone know if you can take it and Maca at the same time?

So for the next few cycles we are trying acupuncture, clomid, maca, preseed and soft cups! Surely one of those, or a combination of those, has got to work!


----------



## holls147

I am going to use soft cups too this cycle! Hopefully we both get results!


----------



## Jocr

holls147 said:


> I am going to use soft cups too this cycle! Hopefully we both get results!

Excuse my ignorence but what are soft cups please?
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## holls147

I took this off early pregnany tests.com

_Although commonly used for period protection, trying-to-conceive (TTC) couples have discovered a new use for the Softcup - as a fertility aid!

So how are women using the hypo-allergenic Softcup to increase their chances of conceiving a baby? Instead of inserting the Softcup during their periods, trying-to-conceive couples are using the Softcup following lovemaking to help pool and hold sperm around the cervix. Alternately, semen can be directly deposited into the Softcup reservoir and inserted directly into the vagina and around the cervix. _[/I][/I]
[/I]

There are lots of reviews on the site, and there are threads on this site as well. =-)


----------



## Jocr

holls147 said:


> I took this off early pregnany tests.com
> 
> _Although commonly used for period protection, trying-to-conceive (TTC) couples have discovered a new use for the Softcup - as a fertility aid!
> 
> So how are women using the hypo-allergenic Softcup to increase their chances of conceiving a baby? Instead of inserting the Softcup during their periods, trying-to-conceive couples are using the Softcup following lovemaking to help pool and hold sperm around the cervix. Alternately, semen can be directly deposited into the Softcup reservoir and inserted directly into the vagina and around the cervix. _[/I][/I]
> [/I]
> 
> There are lots of reviews on the site, and there are threads on this site as well. =-)

WOW, thanks holls - I might give this a go. It has been baffeling me as to how anyone gets a BFP - as even if I sit with my legs in the air after :sex:one sneeze 10 minutes later and it all seems to shoot out.:blush:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lisa84

I use softcups and they are fab. I put my legs in the air for 10 mins but then pop a softcup in and i can roll over and go to sleep knowing that they are trapped in there with no way of escape lol xx


----------



## Jocr

Jocr said:


> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> I took this off early pregnany tests.com
> 
> _Although commonly used for period protection, trying-to-conceive (TTC) couples have discovered a new use for the Softcup - as a fertility aid!
> 
> So how are women using the hypo-allergenic Softcup to increase their chances of conceiving a baby? Instead of inserting the Softcup during their periods, trying-to-conceive couples are using the Softcup following lovemaking to help pool and hold sperm around the cervix. Alternately, semen can be directly deposited into the Softcup reservoir and inserted directly into the vagina and around the cervix. _[/I][/I]
> [/I]
> 
> There are lots of reviews on the site, and there are threads on this site as well. =-)
> 
> WOW, thanks holls - I might give this a go. It has been baffeling me as to how anyone gets a BFP - as even if I sit with my legs in the air after :sex:one sneeze 10 minutes later and it all seems to shoot out.:blush:
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Just brought some from Amazon :hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Lisa - cool I will defo use them at night after :sex:, nothing worse then disturbed sleep coz your all damp and dribbly yuk:blush:

Holls - will this be your first time using the cup? Fingers crossed for us all.:thumbup:

All these extras are costing me a fortune. Whilst on amazon I also ordered another fertilty book and preg test sticks and tonight I have my second acupunture :headspin:£40 a go. Still it WILL all be worth it.

Have a great monday all :hugs::hug:


----------



## holls147

Yes this is my first cycle using the soft cups and first cycle using soy isoflavones. I have my first appt with a TCM acupuncturist this week, as well as the RE. It's time for me to get serious! I ordered my cups from Amazon as well. They ARE a little tricky to get out. But it's still worth it.


----------



## kym b.

I'm doing acupuncture (AND soft-cups... they're called "Instead Cups" here in the states). The way I got around the high cost was to search out a School of Traditional Chinese Medicine. Instead of paying $75+ per session, I see a graduate of the school for $35. You can even see a student practitioner (with a teacher working alongside her, of course) for $25. If the cost is an issue, try seeing if there's a school in your area! 

I'm also on a TCM regimen. It costs about $15-ish per week...


----------



## Jocr

holls147 said:


> Yes this is my first cycle using the soft cups and first cycle using soy isoflavones. I have my first appt with a TCM acupuncturist this week, as well as the RE. It's time for me to get serious! I ordered my cups from Amazon as well. They ARE a little tricky to get out. But it's still worth it.

Hi holls 
Yeah im on the 'lets get serious' and try everything now. I worry about my age 37 and the RE wont help after you are 39. So I have an apt in june and they will see about IVF - if he remembers!:wacko:
I just had a look at the soy thing, let me know how you get on with them and how they make you feel etc as I am on Clomid (2nd month) and only have 1 more batch to take. 
Good luck :happydance:


----------



## Jocr

Morning ladies, 

Well I had my 2nd acupuncture apt last night and it went well. Makes me very relaxed which isnt an easy task!:thumbup:
Her aim this week was to clear out my uterus and get rid of my period that I have this week ready for a nice clean start next week for ovulation.
Next week she will be getting my uterus ready and trying to get a nice deep lining for my hoped for baby to burrow down in.
She also gave me cupping agin on my back and shoulders to relieve tension and it rerally works but does leave whopping great marks on your back for a few days.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi ladies, just wanted to drop in and say that I think acupuncture is making a big difference in my cycle! I have always had a short luteal phase (9 or 10 days), but l've been doing acupuncture for six weeks and this cycle my luteal phase was 12 days! Also, my temps used to be very up and down, but they've been much more steady this cycle. :happydance:


----------



## holls147

Jocr said:


> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> Yes this is my first cycle using the soft cups and first cycle using soy isoflavones. I have my first appt with a TCM acupuncturist this week, as well as the RE. It's time for me to get serious! I ordered my cups from Amazon as well. They ARE a little tricky to get out. But it's still worth it.
> 
> Hi holls
> Yeah im on the 'lets get serious' and try everything now. I worry about my age 37 and the RE wont help after you are 39. So I have an apt in june and they will see about IVF - if he remembers!:wacko:
> I just had a look at the soy thing, let me know how you get on with them and how they make you feel etc as I am on Clomid (2nd month) and only have 1 more batch to take.
> Good luck :happydance:Click to expand...

I finished my soy. I can definitely feel something! I was a little hesitant to take it, so I took it (80mg) days 6,7,8 instead of the full 5-9. I hope it gives me some good eggs. We're off to see the RE Thursday. I got my Soy Isoflavones from walmart, but I am sure you can order them on Amazon as well. Favorite website! How do you like clomid? I might be on that soon.


----------



## Robyn321

I had acupuncture before and after my ET on Monday, and the again yesterday and today. Shorter sessions, 20 mins only, at the clinic so much cheaper. They put the needles in my arms, legs, head and (in days after ET) tummy. The ones in my arms really hurt for some reason!


----------



## Jocr

holls147 said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> Yes this is my first cycle using the soft cups and first cycle using soy isoflavones. I have my first appt with a TCM acupuncturist this week, as well as the RE. It's time for me to get serious! I ordered my cups from Amazon as well. They ARE a little tricky to get out. But it's still worth it.
> 
> Hi holls
> Yeah im on the 'lets get serious' and try everything now. I worry about my age 37 and the RE wont help after you are 39. So I have an apt in june and they will see about IVF - if he remembers!:wacko:
> I just had a look at the soy thing, let me know how you get on with them and how they make you feel etc as I am on Clomid (2nd month) and only have 1 more batch to take.
> Good luck :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I finished my soy. I can definitely feel something! I was a little hesitant to take it, so I took it (80mg) days 6,7,8 instead of the full 5-9. I hope it gives me some good eggs. We're off to see the RE Thursday. I got my Soy Isoflavones from walmart, but I am sure you can order them on Amazon as well. Favorite website! How do you like clomid? I might be on that soon.Click to expand...

For me the clomid in the first month is like having period pains for 3 out of the 4 weeks and a bit more painful whilst ovulating. Has made me quite spotty and PMT but other than that ok. I was expecting it to hurt more around ovulation. This is the second month so maybe it will build up in my system a bit more?
I might try the soy when clomid runs out. :hugs:


----------



## holls147

Are you also doing iui? Today I can feel something happening in my ovaries, I did OPK yesterday, cd 10, and it was negative, so too early still.


----------



## Jocr

holls147 said:


> Are you also doing iui? Today I can feel something happening in my ovaries, I did OPK yesterday, cd 10, and it was negative, so too early still.

Hi holls

No IUI for me (are you having it)? I have to wait for IVF:brat:. Just had a meeting with the fertility nurse.
Yeah a bit too early - i am just as bad though for doing early PG tests, I think I did 5 last month all too early.:wacko: Still you cant blame us for being excited each month. I have a CBFM for OPK and that seems to work well for me.
Get cracking with DH and good luck.

PS you may already know this but the nurse just told me to :sex: every OTHER day rather then every day of the 10 day period covering ovulation - better :spermy: she said.
:happydance:


----------



## holls147

J_in_Dubai said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to drop in and say that I think acupuncture is making a big difference in my cycle! I have always had a short luteal phase (9 or 10 days), but l've been doing acupuncture for six weeks and this cycle my luteal phase was 12 days! Also, my temps used to be very up and down, but they've been much more steady this cycle. :happydance:

You'll have to let me know how the acupuncture goes! That is great news already that it has increased your luteal phase :flower:


----------



## holls147

Haha love the graphics! No IUI for me yet either. Tomorrow is the big day, meeting with the RE for the first time. So that's when things will get serious.

Well I met with an acupuncturist today and he didn't really sell me!?! He just didn't really explain things. I still want to try it, but he's not the right dr for fertility... I heard if you go to the TCM schools they will do it for half the cost. If it will help me :sleep: I think even that would be worth it. Do you guys like your treatments?


----------



## Jocr

holls147 said:


> Haha love the graphics! No IUI for me yet either. Tomorrow is the big day, meeting with the RE for the first time. So that's when things will get serious.
> 
> Well I met with an acupuncturist today and he didn't really sell me!?! He just didn't really explain things. I still want to try it, but he's not the right dr for fertility... I heard if you go to the TCM schools they will do it for half the cost. If it will help me :sleep: I think even that would be worth it. Do you guys like your treatments?

I really like having the acupuncture as it really helps me relax and Im sure it would help with sleep too. I was luck with my lady as we just clicked and she seems to know about the fertility side of things too. Very calming lady.
Mine is £40 a session and we have 2 a month. It is expensive but we dont have any TCM schools round here for students.
Are you in the UK if so you could look at https://www.acupuncture.org.uk/index.php
:dust:


----------



## holls147

I'm going in for acupuncture tomorrow! Ugh I really hope it helps me calm down and relax a little. I need more than 5 hours of sleep per night! I'm in the US. I luckily have an Oriental School nearby so I can get acupuncture for cheaper. I'm glad to hear it helps you sleep! Also went to the RE yesterday. I was all emotinal before we got there, but then it was fine when were there. She said hubby's sperm is great, my day 3 labs were fine, she did a 3d vaginal ultra sound and said the shape of my uterus look good, slightly heart shaped but she didn't say it was bad, she just said it was right on the edge? Now I have to get HSG and an ovarian assesment report. She also said I'm about to ovulate and that I had a big follice on my left. she's like maybe if you time intercourse on Sunday-Monday you'll get pregnant this cycle. I'm like oh sure, because I haven't tried that already?!? haha.


----------



## kym b.

I actually fell asleep on the table last night! :) I've been going doing acupuncture for several cycles now, once per week. This is the first time I've ever taken a nap... ha ha. Hope it means something went right!


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi

Ladies can I join you :) I'm going for my second session tomorrow. I get needles, cupping and fertility massage for £35 BARGAIN!!!

hoping it makes a difference. I'm experimenting with herbs too at the moment while I wait for the NHS FS to get a plan of action together

Ive been actively TTC since June 2010 and we were NTNP since 2008

Good Luck everyone :)


----------



## Jocr

Hi Mrs Evans - sounds like you get a bargain :thumbup:What is fertility massage then?
I get cupping done and it really helps my stressed & tense shoulders.

Holls147 - how are you feeling? Hope you caught the follicle:winkwink:.
I had a HSG - wasnt as bad as I thought and its good as you can see straight away if everything flows through easily.

I have just been looking at the web re my fertility type according to TCM. I brought a really good book called the baby making bible https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Makin...4560/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1300120492&sr=8-4
Its really interesting.
Big :hugs:


----------



## MrsEvans

H Jocr

Fertility massage, she massages my abdomen in these cycles and zig zags and pats around for 15 minutes. i think it gets blood flowing there, I'm not totally sure LOL i just lie there and let her do whatever

I take a concoction of herb tinctures too :)


----------



## holls147

Jocr- I felt pretty good after it happened and slept like a rock that night. Then, last night, back normal tossing and turning. 

Hahahah Mrs. Evans. I know what you mean about letting them do whatever they need to. Do you do herbs? They gave me some, but I haven't taken them yet.. too chicken!

I'm going to see another acupuncturist tomorrow. At this is place they do the acupuncture "community style" so everyone is on big lazy boy couches, instead of in individual rooms. The idea is that since they can treat more people per hour it brings their cost to the customer down. So, I figured for $25 it's worth a shot. 

I also took soy this cycle, and boy I think it made for strong ovulation. Ovulation was delayed, but I think it was strong. Big fat dark line on the opk kit on Sunday, just as the dr suspected. ( but I didn't tell her I was on soy) I had a lot of twinging and cramping yesterday and this morning. 

Thanks Jocr- I hope we caught the follicle too!!


----------



## holls147

kym b. said:


> I actually fell asleep on the table last night! :) I've been going doing acupuncture for several cycles now, once per week. This is the first time I've ever taken a nap... ha ha. Hope it means something went right!

Gosh falling asleep on the table- sounds magical! How do you like the herbs? 
My acu person said I have cold hands, feet, ect and that I had a weak pulse. I'm just like, ok whatever, " how long is going to take for you to fix it?" haha


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Holls147

I made my own concoction, the herbs from the acupuncturist were to expensive
I researched that Vitex is good with licorice so i took them together until ovulation twice a day, then i had Dong quai, Red Clover and Red Raspberry leaf twice a day until ovulation.
i've carried on with red raspberry leaf until af or BFP...

It did something, I ovulated on cd15 instead of cd11 so im happy with my little experiment and my ovulation pains were strong.

I tried soy for 4 cycles no joy and i read its more effective for people with long cycles my cycles are short


----------



## nessie80

:wave:

Hello all

After reading this thread, I have taken the plunge...booked in for 1st acupuncture tomorrow night eek!

Excited/scare all at once!

Really hope it helps, even if its just to ease the stress a bit :thumbup:

C x


----------



## holls147

nessie80 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Hello all
> 
> After reading this thread, I have taken the plunge...booked in for 1st acupuncture tomorrow night eek!
> 
> Excited/scare all at once!
> 
> Really hope it helps, even if its just to ease the stress a bit :thumbup:
> 
> C x

Me too! I just tried it for the first over the weekend. I think it helped. I'm going again tomorrow to a different clinic. Also tried soy to jump start my ovaries and used soft cups. Something has to give soon! :dohh:


----------



## Jen1802

Hi girls I can't sing the praises of tcm high enough...its worth its weight in gold! DH and I had been ttc for 8 months and discovered that he had low count and I had kidney yang deficiency (basically means short lp, late ovulation) the drs told us we would have no chance of having a baby without assisted conception. Anyway I started going to a tcm practitioner at the beginning of December 09 and after only 6 sessions of herbs and acupuncture I was finally pregnant! Needless to say my doctor was rather surprised! There is a great book on amazon called The Infertility Cure by Dr Randine Lewis. Here is the link for her website https://www.thefertilesoul.com/ it just explains how it all works a hell of a lot better! I'm ttc again at the min but trying soy iso first to see how that goes. If it doesn't work this cycle I'm going straight back to my tcm practitioner! Good luck girls will be stalking this thread now to see how you's get on! There is also another thread called the really useful tcm thread which me and a few of the other girls doing tcm started. I'm glad to say nearly all of them have either had a baby or are currently pregnant now. Good luck!!! xoxo


----------



## Jocr

Thanks Jen1802 - that is really helpful.
I will have a look at the book - seem to be reading everything that might help lately, getting slightly obsessed :wacko:
Good luck with the soy.
How many sessions a month did you have? I have 2 a month as cant afford any more. I have stag liver chi and blood deficient!:cry:I have been 3 times so far.
:hugs:


----------



## holls147

I hope it works for me Jen, I do not want to go on fertility drugs until I've exhausted other measures! If it works for me I will truly be a miracle case :)


----------



## Jocr

Hi ladies

Mrs Evans - sounds lovely, I get a few needles in my tummy area but no masage on it. my TCM lady did tell me to rub Tiger Balm on my belly of the week of my period though.

nessie80 - Hello & good luck for your first apt tonight - I hope you really enjoy it and de stress.:thumbup:I am stressed to the max with some blockages she says (Thanks to a shitty MIL). Let us know how you get on with it and how you feel.
Im gutted I have to wait 3 weeks now till my next apt :cry:

holls147 - Brilliant that you could get a cheep rate for the needles, thats great. Im sure it wouldnt bother me if it were in a room with others anyway so enjoy. Hopefully you will get a good nights sleep again tonight. I have had 3 seesions now and my sleep is improving :sleep:

I have been told im blood deficient and have stagnent liver chi so will be looking for foods that are good for helping to balance me. Must say I have been feeling rather stressed out at the mo, maybe its just the lovely clomid having effects on me?:wacko:

Lots of :dust::dust: to you all xxx


----------



## Jen1802

Jocr said:


> Thanks Jen1802 - that is really helpful.
> I will have a look at the book - seem to be reading everything that might help lately, getting slightly obsessed :wacko:
> Good luck with the soy.
> How many sessions a month did you have? I have 2 a month as cant afford any more. I have stag liver chi and blood deficient!:cry:I have been 3 times so far.
> :hugs:

Hey Jocr I was going every week. It was costing me £80 per week which is a fortune! I just sucked it up and paid for it, obviously just cut back on food and other things but damn I wanted that bfp sooo bad! I got really obsessed with it all too and was reading everything I could find but I def found the Randine Lewis book to be the most reassuring and positive out of all the others. There are loads of case studies in it with people suffering from everything including stagnant liver chi. Def get the book it really helped me make sense of it all and discover what else I could be doing at home to help myself get pregnant! XOX:hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

holls147 said:


> I hope it works for me Jen, I do not want to go on fertility drugs until I've exhausted other measures! If it works for me I will truly be a miracle case :)

That was my worry too Holls though we were told we would need either icsi or ivf to get pregnant. Imagine the drs surprise when I came back 7 weeks after being told that to tell them I was pregnant:happydance::happydance: all I could think was up yours doctor! :haha: xo


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I started acupuncture on February 25 at a TCM school. I was a bit nervous the first time, and they only did a few needles (maybe 4 or 6) and a few were very uncomfortable to me. They tried to do my stomach area, but that was too uncomfortable. I hadn't eaten beforehand (didn't know I was supposed to). 

So for some reason AF started about 16 days in my cycle. Not sure if the acupuncture had an impact or something else. :(

Had my last session this past Friday. This time they used more needles, but still in my lower knee/ankle areas. Not nearly as uncomfortable, and I got into the deep relaxation phase, which was great. I was looking forward to this session, and was more prepared. My doctor suggested bean curd, lotus seed and soy milk for fertility. I'm going in every other week. Hopefully will not get a mid-cycle bleed again this cycle.


----------



## Jen1802

Nikki Leigh said:


> I started acupuncture on February 25 at a TCM school. I was a bit nervous the first time, and they only did a few needles (maybe 4 or 6) and a few were very uncomfortable to me. They tried to do my stomach area, but that was too uncomfortable. I hadn't eaten beforehand (didn't know I was supposed to).
> 
> So for some reason AF started about 16 days in my cycle. Not sure if the acupuncture had an impact or something else. :(
> 
> Had my last session this past Friday. This time they used more needles, but still in my lower knee/ankle areas. Not nearly as uncomfortable, and I got into the deep relaxation phase, which was great. I was looking forward to this session, and was more prepared. My doctor suggested bean curd, lotus seed and soy milk for fertility. I'm going in every other week. Hopefully will not get a mid-cycle bleed again this cycle.

Hey Nikki if the needles are painful at all then that is a result of a blockage in the chi channels as far as I recall. If its sore it basically means there was blockage there and each time you go back and its less painful it means the blockage is disappearing and the chi is flowing like it should be. I've just read that back to myself and I sound like a total hippy:haha: Oh well, I do believe in chi etc now after reading Randine Lewis and getting tcm myself. :haha: xo


----------



## holls147

OMG I just got back from my appt. Me, the person who can't ever sleep, not even on a 14 hour plane ride to Australia after being up for 24 hours and took TWO ambien- fell ASLEEP in that acupuncture chair after she put all the needles in! She said she gave me an insomnia treatment- good choice I'd say! She also said, in her experience, that insomnia, anxiety, ect all lead to infertility. Hopefully this a positive sign of things to come! She also told me to start eating red meat again... I guess I will listen!

Nikki- I went to a TCM school too. Got my herbs there for super cheap! Just been too chicken to take them so far =-/

Jocr- I hope to be sleeping like you soon! :) When is your next appt?

Jen- what is icsi?


----------



## Jen1802

Its basically where they take the egg and a healthy sperm and fertilize the egg outside your body and then implant it back in again. Its the most drastic option as far as I know. I'm glad we didn't have to go down that route! That's brilliant the acu is working so well for you. The practitioner is right, ttc is soooo stressful that it can impact negatively on us but that is brilliant that you felt the benefits straight away. In tcm they usually work on getting all of you healthy and not just focusing on one thing. Seriously Holls I'd take the herbs! TCM works twice as quickly if you are doing both the herbs and acu together! xox


----------



## holls147

OK. I'll take the plunge..... taking the herbs this morning! I think I should just get the pill form next time rather than the powder, even though they said the powder is more effective, but not unless I take it haha. 

She put one in my ear and I could feel it the whole time. Then before I went to bed I noticed there was a little bid of blood there. Does that mean it's getting unblocked? :)


----------



## Jocr

Hi holls - how does it taste, Yucky? Do you have to have it once a day or more?
My next apt isnt until early next month :cry:
Im so pleased that you slept whilst having it done, thats brilliant keep it up :sleep: - it will hopefully get easier and easier for you . I found that I am more tired earlier say 10.30 rather then my usual 11.30/12 and wake up with the sunrise (which im not impressed about). But that is probably how much sleep I need rather then me just thinking I need to sleep till 8am! Im trying to haul my ass out of bed a bit earlier on weekdays :rofl:
Im a vegi and my TCM lady said to eat meat and fish but I told her I can only try and eat chicken and a bit of fish. Its tricky isnt it?

Jen - I had really painful needles this week and I think your absolutely right about there being a blockage in the chi in that area. 

Nikki - My pain subsided about 6 hours after treatment so hopefully it did the trick :thumbup:Oh it would be wonderful to be stress and anxiety free - heres hoping for us all :flower:

:hugs: to you all x


----------



## LadyK

Got my fourth session of acupuncture tonight. I'm on CD9, so will be O'ing between now and next time I go, so am interested to see what she does! Looking forward to it as it helps me relax and I'm feeling a bit tensed up today. Knew it was coming, but my friend has posted her scan pictures up on FB today, I knew she was pregnant so hardly a surprise, but you know, first baby, aged 40, trying less than 6 months, everything ticking along nicely, WHY NOT ME??!!!!!! Her DD is 1 week and 1 day after my next niece or nephew arrives. Oh which BTW would have been around the time I would have been due had my IVF worked. Just feeling really low at the mo :-(


----------



## holls147

LadyK said:


> Got my fourth session of acupuncture tonight. I'm on CD9, so will be O'ing between now and next time I go, so am interested to see what she does! Looking forward to it as it helps me relax and I'm feeling a bit tensed up today. Knew it was coming, but my friend has posted her scan pictures up on FB today, I knew she was pregnant so hardly a surprise, but you know, first baby, aged 40, trying less than 6 months, everything ticking along nicely, WHY NOT ME??!!!!!! Her DD is 1 week and 1 day after my next niece or nephew arrives. Oh which BTW would have been around the time I would have been due had my IVF worked. Just feeling really low at the mo :-(

Lady K- I know the feeling. My SIL is pregant every 12 months I swear! Sending lots of :hugs: and :dust: your way!


----------



## Jen1802

LadyK said:


> Got my fourth session of acupuncture tonight. I'm on CD9, so will be O'ing between now and next time I go, so am interested to see what she does! Looking forward to it as it helps me relax and I'm feeling a bit tensed up today. Knew it was coming, but my friend has posted her scan pictures up on FB today, I knew she was pregnant so hardly a surprise, but you know, first baby, aged 40, trying less than 6 months, everything ticking along nicely, WHY NOT ME??!!!!!! Her DD is 1 week and 1 day after my next niece or nephew arrives. Oh which BTW would have been around the time I would have been due had my IVF worked. Just feeling really low at the mo :-(

:hugs::hugs: I know its really hard to stay positive for other people when you're going through such an emotional journey. Its such tough going especially trying to be happy when you feel sad for yourself. Your practitioner will probably concentrate on your stomach and encourage ovualtion tonight. 

Holls I agree with your practitioner, the herbs taste awful in powder form but they are far more powerful, when I went for my third appt with my tcm practitioner she ended up putting me on the herbs and the tablets (an extra strong dose as she put it!) I had to drink the herbs twice a day and take the pills 3 times per day! Disgusting but worth it!! Sometimes there is a tiny drop of blood depending on where they've put the needles and how thin the skin is there. I would have usually gotten it from the needles in my head.

Aww talking about it all again is making me miss going to tcm. Its the most effective thing that worked for me...I mean you could actually feel a difference almost straight away! XOXO


----------



## nessie80

Well, I had my 1st appointment last night and it was great!

Loved it.

Really relaxed, my speach was a bit slurred as if i'd had a drink, but that soon went away!!

Really looking forward to seeing the difference over the next few sessions!!

So nice to have a bit of positivity/hope again!!!

C x x x


----------



## holls147

That's great Nessie! I really liked it too. She was the 3rd one I've been to in the last week and I like her the best. I told her my periods were lighter and I thought it was from all of my running/jogging and she just goes hmmm "did you stop eating meat?" The look on my face was probably _priceless_ because I had basically stopped eating meat over last summer, and completely stopped red meat! It was amazing. She told me to eat more meat and eat red meat at least once a week. 

The herbs were YUCKY! Surprised a little bit because they smelled good.

Jen- Forgot to say that when I took soy I know cm wasn't as plentiful as it normally was.


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks Holls I was wondering what the craic was! To tell you the truth I've never had as much as when I was doing the tcm...prob tmi but I was swimming in the stuff :rofl: It was obviously working though!!! Well I'm only noticing more cm now and I suspect my ovulation hasn't been brought forward at all this cycle. Oh well I'll just contact my tcm practitioner as soon as af shows up and start it straight away! I had really hoped it would work. I have noticed the odd twinges in my ovaries when normally I wouldn't feel anything until closer to cd20 so its maybe brought it forward slightly. Will just have to wait and see! Completely forgot to temp this morning too! My herbs didn't smell good at all...they were so rough but I'd be willing to choke down anything to get a bfp! xoxo


----------



## Jocr

Im on CD14 and ladies you would have wet yourself laughing at me last night with my first attempt of using the soft cup after https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/sex.gif!
I put it in whilst still in bed to avoid losing any https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/spermy.gif and I wasnt sure if it was in where it should be. As it went in it kinda dissapeared and I paniked so much I felt sick - I thought it was lost forever!https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif After about 10 minutes of trying to relax and go to sleep with it in. I had to ask DH to get it out as I couldnt reach it .... what a hoo haa. I had images of having to go to A& E to get the bloody thing out https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/haha.gif By the time DH got it out (that was touch and go) I think he managed to get most of the https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/spermy.gif out with it!
Oh well there is always the weekend for more https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/sex.gif


----------



## holls147

Jocr said:


> Im on CD14 and ladies you would have wet yourself laughing at me last night with my first attempt of using the soft cup after https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/sex.gif!
> I put it in whilst still in bed to avoid losing any https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/spermy.gif and I wasnt sure if it was in where it should be. As it went in it kinda dissapeared and I paniked so much I felt sick - I thought it was lost forever!https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif After about 10 minutes of trying to relax and go to sleep with it in. I had to ask DH to get it out as I couldnt reach it .... what a hoo haa. I had images of having to go to A& E to get the bloody thing out https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/haha.gif By the time DH got it out (that was touch and go) I think he managed to get most of the https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/spermy.gif out with it!
> Oh well there is always the weekend for more https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/sex.gif

Oh no! Yeah it does feel like they disappear in there. I did a practice one before I ovulated so I could figure it out. I was like "dang, this a big surface area!" when I went to take it out. I flipped mine inside out and think it was a little easier to catch with my finger and I also think it made the :spermy: stay closer to my cervix. I found wet fingers ( sometimes I've used two fingers) helps and standing with one leg up. 

You'll get the hang of it! Then it will be easy peazy :)


----------



## Jen1802

Haha Jocr, that made me laugh! Cheered me right up! Well I def don't think the soy has moved my ovulation forward as still no sign. Looks like I'll be going back to the tcm practitioner. xo


----------



## Robyn321

Hi all, been away from this thread for a while but I did acupuncture this cycle with ivf/icsi (before and after transfer and for 2 days after) and I've just found out that I'm pregnant!


----------



## nessie80

Robyn321 said:


> Hi all, been away from this thread for a while but I did acupuncture this cycle with ivf/icsi (before and after transfer and for 2 days after) and I've just found out that I'm pregnant!

Oh wow, congratulations!!!! So happy for you!!!!

How long had you been trying? 

Had you done Acu before?

So many q's!!!!

So so happy for you!!

C x x x:happydance:


----------



## MrsEvans

Ohhhh wooooww

Congratulations hunny

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## Jen1802

Congratulations!!! That's brilliant news! Its great to hear positive news! xo


----------



## Jen1802

So I'm booked in to see my tcm practitioner again today at 2pm. Bring on the acupuncture and herbs! LOL. At least I know it definitely works and I'm really curious to see just how quickly it'll work this time round. xo


----------



## Jocr

Robyn321 said:


> Hi all, been away from this thread for a while but I did acupuncture this cycle with ivf/icsi (before and after transfer and for 2 days after) and I've just found out that I'm pregnant!

BRILLIANT news well done Robyn - yay for you :happydance::happydance::thumbup: bet your on :cloud9: xx


----------



## Jocr

Hi holls - thanks for the advice, I cant imagine it being easy peazy but I trust you :haha::thumbup: How are you doing?

Jen1802 - glad it made you laugh - i nearly wet myself laughing afterwards :rofl: (whilst trying to keep :spermy::spermy: in). I hope that the TCM can help you ovulate - I have a lot of faith in what they can do for us.
xx
Jo


----------



## Jen1802

Well I went to my tcm practitioner today. She had my previous notes out and checked everything again and basically the same as before. Kidney deficiency which is resulting in a cold uterus!:rofl::rofl: That sounds ridiculous when I read it back but I've all the signs I had previously which were the cold hands and cold feet. I got the needles in the head, just on the inner browbone and hands, feet and stomach and a lovely heat lamp stuck over my tummy. I'm sooo relaxed this evening, I can barely stay awake and even better I'm getting the familiar twinges in my ovaries that I got the last time. I'm back on the herbs, two cups of rank tea after breakfast and dinner and 3 lots of pills per day. She gave me the ones that nourish a pregnancy should I fall pregnant this cycle but are also good for nourishing the kidney deficiency. Its amazing how quickly it works though the twinges I'm feeling are def pre-ovulation signs, normally I wouldn't be feeling this until cd 19/20 and its only cd17. I heart tcm! lol. 
How is everyone else getting on?
xo:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hello Ladies~

I start acupuncture on April 1 and I am super excited. I am hoping to get my BFP by Summer so I am giving myslef time for the treatments to take effect and the potential for any herbs that may be dispensed.

Here's hoping between the treatments and my CBFM I get that egg!

D~


----------



## Robyn321

nessie80 said:


> Oh wow, congratulations!!!! So happy for you!!!!
> 
> How long had you been trying?
> 
> Had you done Acu before?
> 
> So many q's!!!!
> 
> So so happy for you!!
> 
> C x x x:happydance:

Thank you! :hugs: We'd been trying for ages - went through clomid and 4 iuis before decided to do ivf. Before my ivf cycle I had only done 2 sessions of acu with a tcm during the 2ww after my 4th iui, but they were at random times and mainly just because I wanted to do something during the waiting! When it came to ivf the clinic itself did the acu so they could do it immediately before and after the transfer, and then I went back on the following two days for more. The practitioner at the clinic has been doing acu for ages and lots of people recommended her...and it looks like it did something!


----------



## lovecutie1

Jen1802 said:


> Well I went to my tcm practitioner today. She had my previous notes out and checked everything again and basically the same as before. Kidney deficiency which is resulting in a cold uterus!:rofl::rofl: That sounds ridiculous when I read it back but I've all the signs I had previously which were the cold hands and cold feet. I got the needles in the head, just on the inner browbone and hands, feet and stomach and a lovely heat lamp stuck over my tummy. I'm sooo relaxed this evening, I can barely stay awake and even better I'm getting the familiar twinges in my ovaries that I got the last time. I'm back on the herbs, two cups of rank tea after breakfast and dinner and 3 lots of pills per day. She gave me the ones that nourish a pregnancy should I fall pregnant this cycle but are also good for nourishing the kidney deficiency. Its amazing how quickly it works though the twinges I'm feeling are def pre-ovulation signs, normally I wouldn't be feeling this until cd 19/20 and its only cd17. I heart tcm! lol.
> How is everyone else getting on?
> xo:hugs::hugs:


hi Jen1802, my practitioner also thinks my kidney is weak.. i also used to get lots of cold feet, cold hand....he thinks due to cold uterus I am unable to get pregnant.

I am getting lots of back pain which he thinks due to the poor kidney, are you also getting back pain ????


----------



## Jen1802

lovecutie1 said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Well I went to my tcm practitioner today. She had my previous notes out and checked everything again and basically the same as before. Kidney deficiency which is resulting in a cold uterus!:rofl::rofl: That sounds ridiculous when I read it back but I've all the signs I had previously which were the cold hands and cold feet. I got the needles in the head, just on the inner browbone and hands, feet and stomach and a lovely heat lamp stuck over my tummy. I'm sooo relaxed this evening, I can barely stay awake and even better I'm getting the familiar twinges in my ovaries that I got the last time. I'm back on the herbs, two cups of rank tea after breakfast and dinner and 3 lots of pills per day. She gave me the ones that nourish a pregnancy should I fall pregnant this cycle but are also good for nourishing the kidney deficiency. Its amazing how quickly it works though the twinges I'm feeling are def pre-ovulation signs, normally I wouldn't be feeling this until cd 19/20 and its only cd17. I heart tcm! lol.
> How is everyone else getting on?
> xo:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> hi Jen1802, my practitioner also thinks my kidney is weak.. i also used to get lots of cold feet, cold hand....he thinks due to cold uterus I am unable to get pregnant.
> 
> I am getting lots of back pain which he thinks due to the poor kidney, are you also getting back pain ????Click to expand...

Yup always used to get bad back pain as well around ovulation and during af. I was pretty much the same the first time round I was ttc but got pregnant after 6 weeks of acu and herbs. Are you taking any herbs too? I'm feeling sooo good today! I was getting twinges all last night in bed and my temps have taken a slight dip today suggesting possibly pre-ovulation! Don't think I'll get a positive this cycle but maybe next! I think its kidney yang deficiency. If you want to find out more about it get The Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis. My aunt has my copy currently so can't even cross reference it at the moment but I have total faith in my practitioner! xo


----------



## Jen1802

Good luck Dyme Diva, I'm positive you'll have your bfp by summer!! xo


----------



## lovecutie1

Jen1802 said:


> lovecutie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Well I went to my tcm practitioner today. She had my previous notes out and checked everything again and basically the same as before. Kidney deficiency which is resulting in a cold uterus!:rofl::rofl: That sounds ridiculous when I read it back but I've all the signs I had previously which were the cold hands and cold feet. I got the needles in the head, just on the inner browbone and hands, feet and stomach and a lovely heat lamp stuck over my tummy. I'm sooo relaxed this evening, I can barely stay awake and even better I'm getting the familiar twinges in my ovaries that I got the last time. I'm back on the herbs, two cups of rank tea after breakfast and dinner and 3 lots of pills per day. She gave me the ones that nourish a pregnancy should I fall pregnant this cycle but are also good for nourishing the kidney deficiency. Its amazing how quickly it works though the twinges I'm feeling are def pre-ovulation signs, normally I wouldn't be feeling this until cd 19/20 and its only cd17. I heart tcm! lol.
> How is everyone else getting on?
> xo:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> hi Jen1802, my practitioner also thinks my kidney is weak.. i also used to get lots of cold feet, cold hand....he thinks due to cold uterus I am unable to get pregnant.
> 
> I am getting lots of back pain which he thinks due to the poor kidney, are you also getting back pain ????Click to expand...
> 
> Yup always used to get bad back pain as well around ovulation and during af. I was pretty much the same the first time round I was ttc but got pregnant after 6 weeks of acu and herbs. Are you taking any herbs too? I'm feeling sooo good today! I was getting twinges all last night in bed and my temps have taken a slight dip today suggesting possibly pre-ovulation! Don't think I'll get a positive this cycle but maybe next! I think its kidney yang deficiency. If you want to find out more about it get The Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis. My aunt has my copy currently so can't even cross reference it at the moment but I have total faith in my practitioner! xoClick to expand...

I have had 6 sessions already, last cycle I was on clomid and HSG shot, he did 2 sessions one before IUI and one after IUI on the same day, yes he had given me some herbs which are in tablet form. But my hard luck nothing happened so I have booked myslef for another 6 session. I cudn't enjoy last session as that day my period started and I was bit upset... :( hopefully from next time onwards I'll start enjoying......

I'll definitely read about the kidney yang deficieny, thank you :)


----------



## holls147

Jocr- I'm doing well. Went on a mini trip with dh this weekend and it was great! But last night I couldn't sleep :( Going in for more acu today. It has worked wonders so far, until last night, with balancing things out. Usually before I travel I'm totally anxious for days leading up to it, this time I felt totally great :) I think I'm going to need a lot more treatments until I'm totally cured though. 

How is yours going? Did you use the soft cups again? Did they diagnose with you with anything, like kidney deficiency or something like that?


----------



## Jocr

holls - glad you had a relaxing time and the TCM is working for you. 
I have been told im blood deficient and have stagnent liver chi so will be looking for foods that are good for helping to balance me. What did they say for you?

I havent used the soft cups again - I might try it next month if Im feeling brave :blush::haha:
I wish we could afford to have treatment from my TCM every day or at least every week. Never mind I still get it twice a month . Next apt isnt until early next month though.
Sleep well. :sleep::hugs::flower:


----------



## Jen1802

Holls I think you and I have the same problem. Kidney deficiency (basically means cold uterus characterised by cold hands and feet) Well I think I might have ovulated last night ffs!! Oh well, onwards and upwards! I've seen the effects its had on my cycle before so I know that it definitely does work. I also love the way its holistic! I felt 10 times better after my treatments, not just my cycle but overall! I can't wait to see what happens in the next couple of months! 

Jocr its so crap you can't afford to go more often. Did you get that Randine Lewis book yet??? It is full of information about what foods to eat and what to avoid for each problem! xoxo


----------



## holls147

I asked her tonight and she said I have spleen and heart problems (blood flow). But my hands and feet are always cold too. I wanted to have a cold uterus too! :) She said once I'm sleeping for 7+ days at a time we can move onto some more fertility based stuff.

I wonder if you guys have community acupuncture over there in the UK. That's what I do and it is way cheaper. Or even a school would have cheaper options. Sucks that it's so expensive!! :(


----------



## Jocr

Hi Holls & Jen - 

I have put that book on my wish list and will buy it at the end of the month when I get paid.
Having a sad day today - just feel like crying and having a lay down but am at work. Bloody hormones on clomid :growlmad:!!!
Saw my SIL last night who is 7 months preg and looking great - pleased for her but it does got you sometimes. I didnt sleep much last night & feel really anxious too. :cry:
Never mind hopefully feel better later .
Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

Jocr said:


> Hi Holls & Jen -
> 
> I have put that book on my wish list and will buy it at the end of the month when I get paid.
> Having a sad day today - just feel like crying and having a lay down but am at work. Bloody hormones on clomid :growlmad:!!!
> Saw my SIL last night who is 7 months preg and looking great - pleased for her but it does got you sometimes. I didnt sleep much last night & feel really anxious too. :cry:
> Never mind hopefully feel better later .
> Big hugs :hugs:

:hugs: Aw Jocr! I know how you feel, my sil is trying for another at the moment and I suspect she'll fall pregnant again really easily like the last time and before me. I know I'm going to find it tough when I hear the news, especially if I'm not pregnant myself by that time. Its hard to be properly happy for others when you're feeling sad for yourself. Hope you're feeling ok! 

Holls we don't have community acupuncture over here. The tcm doctors we have in Northern Ireland all trained in China, they're qualified medical doctors that have specialised in tcm. They've since come over from China to set up practices here. The way she's focussing on your insomnia first is what I meant about it being holistic. That's brilliant, though if it were me I would be telling her to get cracking on the fertility stuff too...patience was never my strong point:blush: Well I'm still taking my herbs....god they really are disgusting! I'm also on herbal pills as well as the tea...they look like little black ball bearings! Least they don't taste bad! xo


----------



## holls147

Mine trained in China too, but in the US and Canada we have community acupuncture which I guess is pretty common in China. Anyway, they treat everyone in a cozy room all at once, so that's why it's so much cheaper because they can treat more than one or two people in an hour. 

Yes, I love the holistic aspect! It all makes so much sense. I know it's hard to wait for the fertility stuff :growlmad: 

Aww Jocr- I know how you feel. It is so hard! :cry: I always feel I have so much pressure to get pregnant- my husband is the oldest of 12 and his sister has baby every year! It's no fair. The acu will help you, are you doing the herbs too?


----------



## Jen1802

Aw right...no they don't do that here. Pity as it would be cheaper! xo


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Ladies

I found a community place in London near my work and they sound so lovely on the phone i think im gonna give it a try
https://www.onespaceacupuncture.com/

i googled community acupuncture uk and loads of places came up


----------



## Jen1802

That sounds promising Mrs Evans! I'd def go for it especially if its cheaper! Well girls I think I'm actually going to ovulate tomorrow! Have all the signs SHOW cp and ewcm. Maybe I haven't missed out this month after all! Woohoo! Will bd the next few days in hope but I reckon my lp will still be 28 days and I'll have to hope that ovulation will be brought forward next month by the acupuncture! Here's hoping anyway!! xox


----------



## holls147

Jen1802 said:


> That sounds promising Mrs Evans! I'd def go for it especially if its cheaper! Well girls I think I'm actually going to ovulate tomorrow! Have all the signs SHOW cp and ewcm. Maybe I haven't missed out this month after all! Woohoo! Will bd the next few days in hope but I reckon my lp will still be 28 days and I'll have to hope that ovulation will be brought forward next month by the acupuncture! Here's hoping anyway!! xox

Yay! Everyone should check into community acupuncture- it's so awesome! They all practice TCM and have herbs the same as other places. 

Jen- maybe the herbs herbs and treatment will still save you for this month! You never know :hugs:


----------



## holls147

MrsEvans said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I found a community place in London near my work and they sound so lovely on the phone i think im gonna give it a try
> https://www.onespaceacupuncture.com/
> 
> i googled community acupuncture uk and loads of places came up

Definitely try it! I love the place I go to :) Can't hurt anything! This place should also be able to tell you where there are other community clinics in the UK. They're a tight knit group!


----------



## Jocr

Holls  thanks :hugs:. Good thinking to ask if the community place that Mrs Evans is going to have info on other places in the uk.
Thats exactly it  so much pressure from people including myself and it just gets harder each time another family member or friend gets preg. Makes you wonder if it will ever happen. Think positive I know.:thumbup:
I'm not on any herbs. I remember having them 10 years ago  I can still taste them.:help:

Jen  Arr thanks  its good to know we all have each other for support. 
Get bonking :sex:and fingers crossed for you.:flower:

MrsEvans  cool, I hope you can get in with them, will save you a few quid. Will you ask please if they know of any others in the south of England if you remember please?


:thumbup::happydance:I'm feeling much better today  phew!
Am 5dpo, so keep um crossed for me ladies, i need that :bfp: this month.

Just have to get through difficult in law meeting up tonight then will go home to relax.
Hope you all have a lovely evening :hugs:
Jo xxx


----------



## nessie80

Hi guys

Hope you're all surviving your various stages of your cycles!!

I am 8dpo, crazy with symptom spotting/analysing...

Anyway, heading back for session 2 of acupuncture on monday ,really looking forward to it!

Mine hasn't mentioned herbs as yet but there is another one i've seen that is basically a shop filled with various herbs, the guy in that may be worth havin a chat with at least for getting herbs!

Do you guys get told the name of the herbs or is it just a case of "swallow this"?

C x x x


----------



## Nikki Leigh

^ I'm not on the herbs yet either. They wanted a look at my current TSH levels before they prescribed anything, and I just got those last week. 

I have my bi-monthly appointment tomorrow, and I'll bring in my TSH results. Maybe it will change the acupuncture locations or they might include herbs. This will be session #3 for me. I had a mid-cycle bleed after session #1, and I'm hoping that my cycle sort of self-corrected, if it had been off a bit. I'm still at the TCM school, by the way.

Has anyone tried Tui Na massage?


----------



## Jen1802

Nessie I'm on powdered herbs and there is a list of ingredients on it but I couldn't tell you the percentages. The pills however can be bought from an online shop but I think the powdered version pack the most punch! Either both got me my first bfp! If you can do both, the herbs and acu combo just speed up the process of healing and balancing. Get the Randine Lewis book called The Infertility Cure for more info! I can't recommend it enough!! So I def ovulated today girls! I'm doubting a bfp this month as again my lp will be far too short but I'm hoping next month the acupuncture and herbs will bring forward my ovulation again! Can't wait till my next session on Monday!! xo


----------



## Jocr

Hi all - I have been given a link to a website that shows you where all the communial places are for acupuncture https://acmac.net/acu/clinics - my nearest is still about 35 miles away so a bit too far to justify the fuel.

Nessie - I love that pic of your cats.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Im off to the vitality show in London, so looking forward to that.
x
Jo:happydance:


----------



## holls147

I think the witch might have got me this month. I don't think I'll even waist a test, not unless I'm late. Oh well, I wasn't expecting it to work the first time! Now I can get on with the rest of my tests and push forward. Still confident that bfp will be here soon :) 

Jocr- stinks that it's 35 miles away! I wondered about that. I thought of trying to look for some for you but I'm not in the UK so I couldn't be much help :( Have fun in London! I would LOVE to visit there someday, other than the airport! Are you going to get the lap procedure? My RE said they might do that to me too. 

Jen- yay for ovulation and for :sex: You really love that book! I might have to cave and get it :)


----------



## Jen1802

LOL, yup I love that book!! Its like my fertility bible, haha! Thanks for the link Jocr, the nearest place to me is Dublin and that's still over a 100 miles away! LOL. Oh well will just have to suck it up and pay the money! I'd love to go and retrain in acupuncture and reflexology but the thought of more studying makes me feel exhausted! How is everyone else getting on? Its mother's day next weekend but dh is working so I've suggested he take me out this evening for dinner instead...we'll see if he takes the hint! lol. xo


----------



## holls147

Yes- let's hear some more stories about everyone's acupuncture journeys!


----------



## Jocr

holls147 said:


> I think the witch might have got me this month. I don't think I'll even waist a test, not unless I'm late. Oh well, I wasn't expecting it to work the first time! Now I can get on with the rest of my tests and push forward. Still confident that bfp will be here soon :)
> 
> Jocr- stinks that it's 35 miles away! I wondered about that. I thought of trying to look for some for you but I'm not in the UK so I couldn't be much help :( Have fun in London! I would LOVE to visit there someday, other than the airport! Are you going to get the lap procedure? My RE said they might do that to me too.
> 
> Jen- yay for ovulation and for :sex: You really love that book! I might have to cave and get it :)

Yes Im just waiting for an appointment for the Lap - quite excited to have it done so we can see whats going on in my tubes.
Where abouts are you in the USA, south north??


----------



## Jocr

Jen1802 said:


> LOL, yup I love that book!! Its like my fertility bible, haha! Thanks for the link Jocr, the nearest place to me is Dublin and that's still over a 100 miles away! LOL. Oh well will just have to suck it up and pay the money! I'd love to go and retrain in acupuncture and reflexology but the thought of more studying makes me feel exhausted! How is everyone else getting on? Its mother's day next weekend but dh is working so I've suggested he take me out this evening for dinner instead...we'll see if he takes the hint! lol. xo

Jen ive ordered the book off amazon - will hopefully have my nose in it by midweek x:thumbup::book:


----------



## Jen1802

Good stuff Jocr!! I think its great! Let me know what you think! xo


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi everybody where are you all ?? this post used to be in the first page now it seems lost ... ha haa :) I am not that active writer of this post but I like to read others experience. Hope you all had a nice weekend... i had my 7th session yesterday and it seems my blood circulation has improved and I am feeling much warmer these days, earlier I used to feel cold all the time..... so i am happy that I am getting cured :)

Waiting to hear from you all .... :)


----------



## holls147

lovecutie- I'm in the US. 

I've had 4 sessions for, on to my 5th tomorrow. She' treating me for insomnia :sleep: and anxiety. So far it seems to be helping! I wish I could have it everyday. Did your acupuncturist tell what you what was wrong?


----------



## lovecutie1

holls147 said:


> lovecutie- I'm in the US.
> 
> I've had 4 sessions for, on to my 5th tomorrow. She' treating me for insomnia :sleep: and anxiety. So far it seems to be helping! I wish I could have it everyday. Did your acupuncturist tell what you what was wrong?


My Doc is treating me for weak Kidney, it seems my Uterus was cold hence unable to conceive, he is also treating me for insomnia. I also had anxiety but I realised I was getting anxiety after having green tea, I have stopped now drinking green tea hence no anxiety :) I am happy as this was really killing me earlier.. I am also doing acupressure myself watching from you tube, for insomnia and anxiety...


----------



## nessie80

Jocr said:


> Hi all - I have been given a link to a website that shows you where all the communial places are for acupuncture https://acmac.net/acu/clinics - my nearest is still about 35 miles away so a bit too far to justify the fuel.
> 
> Nessie - I love that pic of your cats.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Im off to the vitality show in London, so looking forward to that.
> x
> Jo:happydance:


Thank you - I love my boys - Oscar and Harvey!!!! They keep me sane (ish)!!

How did the show go?

C x x x


----------



## nessie80

Well I am just back from my 2nd session!! Really enjoyed it again!!

Just wish I could afford to have it more frequently!!!!!

Sadly, back to square one, :witch: incoming!!!

C x x x


----------



## Jen1802

Aw Nessie that sucks! Hopefully the next cycle will do the job though!

Holls woohoo, glad the acupuncture is working on the insomnia!

Lovecutie I have cold uterus too, still makes me laugh the thought of it. 

Well I had my next session of acupuncture today. She didn't do any on the stomach this time as its past ovulation but put needles in my head, 2 in each wrist, the inside of my legs, ankles and tops of my feet. I didn't feel as relaxed today getting it done as I was cold and when I moved my hands I could feel like nerve pain going down into my hand, probably because the acupressure points there are between the tendons. I'm still taking the cups of herbs twice a day though I didn't take them on Sunday and have only taken one today as we were away over the weekend and I forgot them. Will start taking them tomorrow properly. AF is due on Saturday and I'm sure she'll turn up just because my lp is the same and I ovulated late. How is everyone else getting on? xo


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Had my #3 appointment last Friday. As I mentioned in another thread, she did add a needle to my abdomen this time, even though I'm post-ovulation. Not sure if she just figured I wasn't PG, although some practitioners believe that it is important to needle the abdomen in the luteal phase. 

I got the world's worst cramp in my left foot while on the table, and I figure it came from the upper inside ankle needle on my left side, given that it was stinging a little bit for a part of the session. She forgot to leave the little bell I could use to ring her with an issue, so I ended up acting like I was having a baby, doing what seemed like Lamaze breathing to try and get the cramp to go away. :) I certainly wasn't in the mood to hop down from the bed with needles stuck every which way! :dohh:

After being slightly chastised by the instructor for forgetting the bell, she gave me a quick Tui Na massage and a belly massage. She told me to do this everyday except during AF to "make baby quick." :shrug:

Question for anyone: have you seen acupuncture reduce your PMS symptoms, or are they the same, or worse?


----------



## Jocr

nessie 80 - yes it would be lovely to have it more often. once a week would do me.:thumbup: I know what you mean re the furbabies, they are my everything, very cute and quite naughty.

Jen - I am impatientluy waiting for the book to turn up so I can get stuck in!

Holls - how is your anxiety and insomnia doing? Has it helped you much? After sleeping quite well for a few weeks I am now waking up around 5.30am and just trying to go back to sleep for the next 2 hours. Surely I cant have had enough sleep by then? I think it is stress/anxiety as really I dont seem to let my brain switch of from all this fertility stuff so I think subconciously it wakes me up.

I suppose its quite common ladies like us in the position we are in being anxious and insomniacs. 

Lovecutie - Green tea has caffeine (you prob know that anyway) in it although it is supposed to be very good for you. I had some at the vitality show (I dont have ANY caffeine normally) made by tea pigs and its called 'matcha' costs about £25 for a months worth (one a day) but it has been made so it doesnt have that same anxious effect with caffeine as it releases over 4 hours. Anyhoo it says it is 137 times the antioxidants of norma l green tea etc etc heres the link. I think I will buy some even though its not cheep as it looks worth it. https://www.teapigs.co.uk/products/tea/matcha+green+tea-tea/ (it is lovely mixed into apple juice).

Nikki - I cant say yet re PMS as the clomid I have been on has made me feel like that most days but I am not going to take my last lot next month so will see. my TCM lady says that the clomid makes my body react a lot differntly then it would do with out for acupuncture. I think that the needles will work even better for me when the drugs are out of my system.

xxx Jo:hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

I did notice a decrease in pmt symptoms and generally was in far better form when I was getting acupuncture! I think thats a sign its starting to work. DH thought it was great as I'm normally a moody cow!!! lol. xo


----------



## Jocr

Forgot to add the code for 20% off that I got for tea pigs - enter matcha man at the checkout.
xx


----------



## holls147

I noticed decreased PMS symptoms too, even though I am ready punch dh over all this fertility stuff. Apparently in his world a stork is just going to drop a baby at our door and I don't have to worry about anything. Why doesn't he get it!? 

I still think I might have a cold uterus so I've been putting a heating pad on it at night and it actually helps me sleep! 

I go in to my RE today have an Ovarian Assessment done...

Anxiety is off the charts this week. My friend just had a baby the day after my birthday, the witch got me on my birthday, and now DH and I are fighting over what to do. Ugh.


----------



## Jocr

Oh Holls - Its crap isnt it, My DH just tells me not to think about it all and forget about it!!! WTF - they have no idea how we have to think about all of this all the time to help us get the best shot of getting our BFP (which we will get). They are gits sometimes:growlmad:
Good luck re the ovarien assesment - what do they do? I think I have only had a blood test once FSH level of 10 borderline a bit high they like under 10 but its not too bad.:thumbup:
Im sorry the :witch: got you and my heart goes out to you re your friend and her baby. I have lots of preg women around me (making it look easy to get the BFP). 
It WILL be us soon :hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

I totally echo what Jocr says Holls. It does suck and especially with women sneezing around us and getting a bfp at the drop of a hat! The only thing that keeps me sane is thinking that it probably hasn't been that easy for them either...lets face it not many admit how long it takes them to get pregnant...its not normally really discussed...though all my closest friends know the struggle dh and I had, including his mum and my mum. It is tough, tough going sometimes but as my mum kept telling me its character building and you'll cherish that little one all the more for the struggle you've had to go through to get them. As for husbands...well they're men after all, they think completely differently than us women. I don't think they realise that it occupies are every waking moment as it feels like a failure on our parts that we can't just get pregnant...I don't know how many times I ended up bursting into tears and telling my husband I felt broken, I didn't work the way I was supposed too and if I was anything else he would have returned me for a not broken one by now or a full refund:rofl: I think the positivity they keep is what keeps them going even though us women find it insensitive and annoying sometimes! I truly do believe that they feel if they don't put on a brave face and let on it's not a big deal then it'll crush us even more and how can they be supportive feeling miserable too. :hugs: chin up babe, it will happen I'm 100% sure of it, we'll all get our bfps this year, I'm positive!!!:hugs: xo


----------



## holls147

Thank you ladies! We are lucky to live in an age where we can communicate like this. I can't imagine how hard it was for women in the past when there wasn't much support for them while going through this struggle. I'm feeling better today. Had acu last and it helped. I think keeping a positive attitude will help us all! Need to train my mind better. 

Did anyone else have this with acu- my period was really red and heavy the first day and then it started diminishing..? Maybe it will be good so I can ovulate earlier. Thoughts? I get new herbs tomorrow, quite excited!

Jen you're from Ireland? So jealous, my grandparents are from there and I'm like the only one of my cousins who haven't been to go visit our extended family there. DH says he'll take me though :) 

How is everyone else getting along this week? Any changes or news? xx


----------



## Jen1802

Yes I had exactly the same thing with my period Holls! I had two weeks of acupuncture and herbs and when I got af it was bright red and heavy the first day and then started to diminish really quickly by day 5 it was completely gone, usually I also would have had a dry spell with no cm but straight away I had cm and it was just crazy how much! Woohoo, it means its working! Super excited for you this cycle! My af is due on Saturday and can feel its imminent, was getting cramps and sore back this evening which is usually the first sign she is just around the corner. Surprised though as usually I woudn't get that until cd28...oh well obviously the acupuncture is starting to work in bringing everything forward! Yes Holls I'm from Northern Ireland, living in Belfast at the moment! Its a great city, not anywhere near as bad as what is portrayed on the news!! 
XO


----------



## lovecutie1

Jocr, I am going to order the green tea and thank you for letting me know the promotional code :)

I am having hot flash in the night, can't sleep without blanket and with blanket I am sweating most of the time in the night, I was just wandering is it because of the acupuncture or the herbs I am taking ??? I haven't even ovulated so don't think it cud be PMS.....I am missing my sound sleep because of this :(


----------



## holls147

lovecutie, it could be because of the herbs. Let your practitioner know about your changed sleep. My very first acu appt was at a school and they gave me some herbs that my current practitioner said could disrupt sleep for some people, so just a thought :) 

Is green tea suppose to be beneficial? I started drinking it this week just to stay warm at work, my office is always freezing!


----------



## lovecutie1

Thanks holls, I'll speak to the Doc

JocR's thought --- " Green tea has caffeine (you prob know that anyway) in it although it is supposed to be very good for you. I had some at the vitality show (I dont have ANY caffeine normally) made by tea pigs and its called 'matcha' costs about £25 for a months worth (one a day) but it has been made so it doesnt have that same anxious effect with caffeine as it releases over 4 hours. Anyhoo it says it is 137 times the antioxidants of norma l green tea etc etc heres the link. I think I will buy some even though its not cheep as it looks worth it. https://www.teapigs.co.uk/products/te...green+tea-tea/ (it is lovely mixed into apple juice). "

Hence I have stopped drinking Green tea also :( till the post comes from the site https://www.teapigs.co.uk.


----------



## Jocr

Lovecutie - cool, I hope it turns up quickly for you. I had it with apple juice and it tasted fine.

I got another :bfn: this month so Im out. Manged to have a bust up with DH last night but I suppose a lot of it is all this pressure.:cry:

Holls - Like you I really need a positive mental attitude boost. Im sure when I get my long awaited acu on tuesday it will make me feel a lot more positive....cant wait.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.
Jo xx


----------



## holls147

Ahh Jocr. Major bummer :( When I started acupuncture I thought to myself "well since it's taken me this long already I'm sure it wont be a quick fix, it will take a couple more months." That's helping me stay positive, I just have to think my body is finally getting balanced out and then I'll get that bfp!

It's so so so hard. It's amazing how I never thought I would be in this boat or what it would do to me. I used to let it consume my every thought and I just can't do that anymore, it's not healthy! 

Are you going to take herbs too? Can't remember. I got new herbs yesterday but they are in pill form, kind of wish I would have got powder because it's cheaper and more effective. Oh well too late now. Maybe next month. 

DH and I always fight about it. So if you have a blow up every once in a while don't feel too bad about it. It's bound to happen. 

Keep your head up! It's a new cycle, a fresh start! xxx holls


----------



## Jocr

Thanks Holls.:hugs:
Yes I know what you mean. I suppose as I think that with each month that goes on after soooo long of trying I think that given the odds its surely going to be bfp this month. 
I thought I would just get preg within the first 2 months of trying but oh no :nope: 27 months later and not a dicky bird.

No herbs for me as my TCM doesnt offer them.

I will get my positive head back on in a day or so.
xxxx


----------



## lovecutie1

I am so sorry Jocr that you got another BFN :( , it's so hard to accept that this time also it did not happen.

I just wanted to share with you all i got one video in you tube for self help reflexology for fertility, have a look it's just to add another bit to help ourselves, now a days i am doing this everyday.....

xxxx


----------



## Jocr

lovecutie1 said:


> I am so sorry Jocr that you got another BFN :( , it's so hard to accept that this time also it did not happen.
> 
> I just wanted to share with you all i got one video in you tube for self help reflexology for fertility, have a look it's just to add another bit to help ourselves, now a days i am doing this everyday.....
> 
> xxxx

Thanks :hugs:
What is the hyperlink to the video please?


----------



## lovecutie1

The link is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOAvs_fTy8c, if it doesn't pull the video then do a search on You tube for self help reflexology for fertility, there are couple of videos the one I am following is barefootdragonfly.

Hey, i liked ur new pic :)


----------



## Jen1802

Aw Jocr, I'm so sorry you got a bfn! Your not out till the witch shows up though! I used to fight with dh all the time when we were ttc no1 plus I don't think I was ever more depressed than I was ttc and just constantly getting bfn's every month! Holls is right its not a quick fix, depending on what is wrong with your body it can take awhile for the acupuncture and herbs (if taking them) to work. Once your body is totally healthy it will happen though! Going by my cp and cm af is def coming tomorrow! Oh well here's to next cycle for us all! Hopefully a bfp and a 2012 baby! xo


----------



## holls147

Jocr said:


> Thanks Holls.:hugs:
> Yes I know what you mean. I suppose as I think that with each month that goes on after soooo long of trying I think that given the odds its surely going to be bfp this month.
> I thought I would just get preg within the first 2 months of trying but oh no :nope: 27 months later and not a dicky bird.
> 
> No herbs for me as my TCM doesnt offer them.
> 
> I will get my positive head back on in a day or so.
> xxxx

Maybe once you get the fertility book you can determine what herbs you need and buy them online. Or maybe you can google search an herbalist in your area?


----------



## Jen1802

Yeah that's a good idea Holls! Would you consider maybe changing acupuncturists to a tcm practitioner? That way you would def get the herbs! xo


----------



## Jen1802

So girls I think the acupuncture and herbs have worked for me already! My af was due yesterday going by a normal 28 day cycle but today is day 30 and still no sign of the witch!! Wooohooo!!!:happydance: I've added on an extra two days to my lp so far. I'm wondering has the acupuncture and herbs extended my cycle to 35 days again...I had one cycle of 35 days over Christmas and I think maybe this cycle is going to be the same. I poas yesterday and it was a bfn but it was stooopid to test as it would be far to early to tell anyway given I only ovulated on cd20/21. I've another acupuncture appointment on Tuesday, think she'll just do the same treatment as before if no sign of af. I know they can tell if you're pregnant or not by your pulse...a pregnant pulse feels slippery (whatever that means!) LOL. How is everyone else doing? xo


----------



## holls147

Yay! Maybe she wont get you, ya never know! If you ovulated on CD 20 and your temps are still high then you lp phase is already longer! Wasn't 8-9 days before? Have you read the book taking charge of your fertility? 

It's working for me. I def do not obsess about ttc every second of the day like I use to and I'm not as agitated all the time. Getting enough sleep and herbs do amazing things!

keep us posted :)


----------



## LadyK

Hi girls, hope you're all enjoying the weekend! I've not been on for a while but thought I'd put up an update! I've had 4 or 5 sessions of acupuncture now, I'm really enjoying it! Last time I had the heat lamp, that was lovely! But I don't think I'm pregnant this month, took an early test on Friday (12 DPO) and it was negative. Was of course hopeful that the first month of acupuncture, maca, soft cups and preseed would work, but shouldn't really be surprised that it didn't! Starting clomid next week (assuming AF comes), really hoping that works! Am convinced 1 of those 5 things must do the job LOL! Anyway good luck to you all! My next appointment is on Wednesday which should be the same day as my baseline scan and first day I take clomid.


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Holls, no I've not read that book. I've no time to read at the moment though as I've exams coming up in May I'm revising for. I'm positive the acu and herbs will both get us our bfps! I would love to believe it might be this cycle but I don't even want to get my hopes up! I'm pleased the effect on my lp its having though, my lp before was 8 days so this is brilliant that it's increased by 2 days already! Still no sign of af today and have been having crampy twinges on and off. 

Ladyk don't be too down if you're not pregnant this month, I felt like that my first cycle on the acu and herbs but it can take awhile for your body to feel the full effects of the herbs and acupuncture! Here's hoping next cycle will be lucky for you! xo


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Holls, no I've not read that book. I've no time to read at the moment though as I've exams coming up in May I'm revising for. I'm positive the acu and herbs will both get us our bfps! I would love to believe it might be this cycle but I don't even want to get my hopes up! I'm pleased the effect on my lp its having though, my lp before was 8 days so this is brilliant that it's increased by 2 days already! Still no sign of af today and have been having crampy twinges on and off. 

Ladyk don't be too down if you're not pregnant this month, I felt like that my first cycle on the acu and herbs but it can take awhile for your body to feel the full effects of the herbs and acupuncture! Here's hoping next cycle will be lucky for you! xo


----------



## Jocr

Hi Holls - thanks for that, I will ask her tonight about herbs just in case its something she hasnt offered me as yet.
Are you still sleeping well? Do you feel its also made you less anxious?
Im hoping that I will lower my anxious levels down this month through the acu and also im not going to take my clomid.

Hi Jen - My book turned up and I started to read it last night. She writes in a nice easy to understand way. 
Still no AF?
Heres to the next new cycle. I have my positive head on again now :happydance:
I really like my acu lady and wouldnt like to change her but I will read up on the herbs as a possibility.

Lady K - oh yeah I love the heat lamp too :smug: Good luck with the clomid, is it your first batch?

Lovecutie - thanks for the link, I will have a look when Im at home (at work at the mo). x Has your tea turned up yet?

Soo looking forward to my session tonight (4th or 5th session) its been 2 weeks, cant wait to be prodded and heated and then a bit of cupping for my neck and shoulders.

Jo xx


----------



## holls147

Hi jo, sleeping has been going well! I slept solid for 6 nights and then crashed last night. Seems like Sunday's are a hard night for me to relax. Anxiety is way down too! Enjoy your appt :) Hope it helps you feel calm

Lady K- are you currently in an IVF cycle or just trying acupuncture on your own?


----------



## LadyK

Decided to try acupuncture after my third IVF cycle failed. I know it's good to do it alongside IVF but didn't manage to pull my finger out in time to organise it! If I go for a fourth IVF though will definitely do acupuncture in conjunction with it. 

It will be my first try on Clomid. I'm only on a low dose (50mg) so not sure it will do much. Am I likely to get any side affects? Mind you I'm a bit anxious, I've booked my scan for Wednesday on the assumption AF arrives tomorrow, but if it doesn't arrive tomorrow but does before Friday then I'm screwed, because I have to have the scan on Day 1-3, but my clinic only scans on Mondays, Wednesdays & Fridays, and I'm the only one in the office on Friday in my department and no way will I be able to leave! So no doubt the anxiety of this will delay AF then I won't be able to do Clomid this month :-( That and finding out about another 2 pregnant people today is already stressing me out!


----------



## Jen1802

Aw Lady k that totally sucks! Here's hoping you can get the time off somehow to go! Well I'm weak and did another test and it was off course a bfn! So I don't think I'm pregnant this month...gutted and totally confused by my cycles! Maybe my tcm practitioner will make me feel better tomorrow...I hope!!! xo


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi Jen, did you take another test, i hope everything is going fine for you. FX for you....

JocR, I got my tea today and I really loved the taste...

Just wanted to share the tip I got with you all, avoid standing in front of the Microwave and don't hold your laptop on your lap, try to avoid wireless. Don't know how far all these will make any sense...but I think worth a try.....


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi Jen, did you take another test, i hope everything is going fine for you. FX for you....

JocR, I got my tea today and I really loved the taste...

Just wanted to share the tip I got with you all, avoid standing in front of the Microwave and don't hold your laptop on your lap, try to avoid wireless. Don't know how far all these will make any sense...but I think worth a try.....


----------



## Jen1802

No haven't done another test, have managed to restrain myself! I had my 3rd session of acupuncture today. I told Cathy (tcm practitioner) that my af hadn't turned up but I had tested it and it was bfn. She checked my pulse in both wrists and looked at my tongue. She said it was good that my lp has increased and its a really positive sign. She told me not to test until 14 dpo which will make Thursday official test day. Here's hoping I can hold off till then and more importantly af doesn't show up before then! She told me to stop taking the herbs if I do get a positive and to ring her and let her know too. Going to head to bed soon as I'm shattered and no doubt lo will be up bright and early! xoxo


----------



## LadyK

Good luck with testing tomorrow Jen! As predicted AF didn't show up in time for scan today! Have managed to get an early scan on Friday, so just have to hope it shows up between now & then, as can get away with getting into the office a bit late on Friday, but just won't get away with have to skive off (as my clinic is near my home which is an hour from work so not exactly a quick "popping out" session!). Typical AF is ALWAYS late when I'm waiting for it for an appointment of some sort! Grrrrr! Anyway got my next session acupuncture tonight so looking forward to that! Although if AF hasn't arrived my practitioner probably won't know what to do as I'll be in no-mans land LOL!


----------



## Jocr

LadyK said:


> Good luck with testing tomorrow Jen! As predicted AF didn't show up in time for scan today! Have managed to get an early scan on Friday, so just have to hope it shows up between now & then, as can get away with getting into the office a bit late on Friday, but just won't get away with have to skive off (as my clinic is near my home which is an hour from work so not exactly a quick "popping out" session!). Typical AF is ALWAYS late when I'm waiting for it for an appointment of some sort! Grrrrr! Anyway got my next session acupuncture tonight so looking forward to that! Although if AF hasn't arrived my practitioner probably won't know what to do as I'll be in no-mans land LOL!

Hope AF comes for you by friday - typical aye! Can I ask what they are scanning for? I had clomid the last 2 months and no one scanned me but I know a lot of people get scans. 
I was on the 50mg too but have decided to come off it as it made me feel like I had PMT a lot of the time. Some people are absolutely fine with ut so fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Jen - everythings crossed for you, let us know how you get on with your test tomoz. 

Holls - yeah sunday isnt a good night for restful sleep it seems, must be the thought of having to go to work.

After my session this week when I slept I had the most awful peed wet through night sweat! Ive had a few before (normally when im stressed or have AF). Even the quilt was wet errrghh yuk I must have had a lot of stuff to come out of me I guess?

Saw the Fertility DR yesterday and I have my apt for the LAP in May - excited :happydance: as we will finally know whats going on in there and scared of being put under. :nope:

hope your all good xx:hugs:


----------



## holls147

Jocr-I bet your body was getting rid of something! Yay! Out with bad, move on to the new and healthy!! Did you find out about herbs? You'll have to let me know how the lap goes. I might have to get one soon. I like your avatar pic :)

Lady k- how was your appt?

My practitioner told me that I must have had some cold in my uterus that left after I told her about my period. Also I'm never hungry and I'm never in the mood to eat anything, unless it's my period time. I can go a whole day without eating and it wont phase me. The last two weeks I've been so hungry all the time and my stomach actually growls! I've never had this in my life. My practitioner told me that my spleen is now responding and it's getting active again! Spleen makes the blood that flows through our reproductive organs :) TCM is so interesting!! 

Not much cm though, maybe it will pick up soon... :-/


----------



## Jen1802

I know I'm obsessed with it too!!! Its so interesting how everything seems to be related! Aw Jocr good luck with the lap, I've heard loads of people get their bfps after having that done. Hopefully you'll get your bfp before then tho!!! How are you finding the Randine Lewis book?
Ladyk how is everything?
Holls when is your next appt? I've a feeling you'll get your bfp soon. My period was like that the cycle I got my bfp...here's hoping your the same!
Still no sign of the witch, caved in and did another test and still bfn so I don't think I'm going to get a bfp this month, but my lp has increased...if I ovulated on cd20 or 21 then af will show up on Friday or Saturday! 
XO


----------



## LadyK

Hello girls sorry been AWOL for a couple of days LOL! Well AF arrived shortly before my acupuncture appointment on Wednesday eve. Obviously not good that it came, but at least it came before my appointment tomorrow morning, so I can now go, and hopefully get the all clear to start Clomid! I am being scanned because Clomid can have negative effects on TTC, eg makes your lining too thin. So for the first cycle I use it my clinic just want to check I'm clear of any cysts etc so I'm starting a fresh cycle with no problems, then they will scan be again on Day 10 (I think) to see how many follicles are developing, and how my lining is looking. If everything seems OK the first time then that means I won't have to go back for future cycles, but if things look a bit dodgy, well actually not sure what they'll do, but guess they can at least do something! There is no point me taking Clomid if in fact it makes things worse! Anyway I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Jocr

Lady K - I didnt know that clomid makes the lining thin, why dont these bloody dr's tell me things grrrr:nope: Good luck with the clomid hope you get a bfp soon.

Holls - She doesnt do herbs - in a way quite glad as I remember how awful they can taste (I had some about 10 years ago).
Thanks the photo was in our nearby woods in Autumn I think, love that place. 
Yes must have been some toxins that needed to get out of me, all gone now. :happydance:

Jen - Love the book, infact I have brought it into work today to read it on the sly :haha: Lets hope AF stays away for you, how you feeling and signs?

Lovely weather here today, but would rather be at home then in work. Still nearly the weekend xxxx


----------



## Jen1802

Still no sign of af for me but I've been getting crampy pains today so I think she'll be here by morning. Crap! Oh well, I must have ovulated on cd21 and that will make a 14 day lp! Woohoo!! That is at least brilliant news! Will just need to time bd a bit better this cycle! The herbs do taste really rough!! I'm tempted to just do the acupuncture this month as its so flipping expensive whereas the acupuncture is only £40 per go. xo


----------



## LadyK

Jocr said:


> Lady K - I didnt know that clomid makes the lining thin, why dont these bloody dr's tell me things grrrr:nope: Good luck with the clomid hope you get a bfp soon.
> 
> Holls - She doesnt do herbs - in a way quite glad as I remember how awful they can taste (I had some about 10 years ago).
> Thanks the photo was in our nearby woods in Autumn I think, love that place.
> Yes must have been some toxins that needed to get out of me, all gone now. :happydance:
> 
> Jen - Love the book, infact I have brought it into work today to read it on the sly :haha: Lets hope AF stays away for you, how you feeling and signs?
> 
> Lovely weather here today, but would rather be at home then in work. Still nearly the weekend xxxx

I don't think it necessarily makes the lining thin, it just can be a side affect. But everyone experiences different things. But that's why they are checking on me this first cycle, to check it doesn't give me a thin lining, and that too many follicles don't develop (doubt it on 50mg). Had my scan this morning and was told everything was fine so took my first pill this morning! Fingers crossed!

The thing is it can be different each cycle too. My sister took Clomid for IUI, and on her third attempt was told her lining was too thin by the nurse who scanned her. But one of the consultants at her clinic is some super duper lining expert (involved in research to do with how thick/thin the lining should be or something like that), anyway he scanned her too and said she was fine and to go ahead. Well it worked on that attempt and she now has a healthy 10 month old baby girl! So any other person would have not let her go ahead that month, but because she was seen by this other guy, she did, and hey presto baby! 

I think that is what I find so frustrating about the whole TTC thing, or particularly advice from "specialists", they all tell you different things, and there is no consistency! So how the h*ll are you supposed to know what the right thing is to do! Grrrrrr!


----------



## Jen1802

I think its annoying having to rely on someone else and being totally at their mercy as to whether you get your bfp or not! Sooo frustrating! Well there is still no sign of my af and I'm either 16 or 17 dpo. Keeping thinking she's just around the corner given how crampy and bloated I felt yesterday! I did two tests yesterday and still bfn! I'll maybe do another test tomorrow morning but if she still hasn't arrived but I honestly thought if I were pregnant it would have shown up by now. I don't have a clue what my practitioner is going to do at the appointment on Wednesday now...soo confused! xo


----------



## holls147

Jen what day did you ovulate? I can't believe it hasn't shown up yet and still no bfp!? Annoying!! You must be going nuts. I had a cycle like that once too. Maybe your practioner will check your pulse and have some info for you. I'm sure there are lots of treatments they can still give you :) 

Lady K- Totally agree about dr's telling you different things. My ob told me my progesterone was low and my estrogen was low. I went to the top specialist in my state and she all of my test results were fine. But maybe she was just trying to stroke me so I will come back and spend a bunch $$ at her clinic. blah! 

I'm entering my fertile phase. Hoped it would come sooner this month but I guess not. I got some progesterone cream to start using after I've confirmed ovulation. Finally will be getting my HSG next cycle. I hope it clears the cob webs out of my tubes!


----------



## Jen1802

Sooo did another test this afternoon and I'm pretty sure I seen a hint of pink line...got dh to check it too and he thought he seen a line as well but can't be 100% sure...I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I'll be totally crushed if its a bfn. Have loads more tests lying round the house so will pee on some more sticks over the next couple of days and see what happens! 
Holls hopefully the progesterone cream combined with the herbs and acu will do the job this cycle. How long is your cycle again and what day do you think you'll ovulate?

How is everyone else getting on? xo


----------



## Jocr

*Hi Jen* - :thumbup:How exciting!!!! Come on pink line get stronger & stongers. Im waiting with baited breath for your next test. Loads of luck and fingers crossed.:hugs:

*LadyK* - How you feeling so far with the Clomid? I was also on 50mg. You are lucky as I nver got any scans. It does worry me sometimes that we can be in the same boat and different DR's give each of us completely different treatment. Its horrible being at their mercy etc. Thank goodness your sister had a specialist around that day.
I think this is why I get so obsessed with reading everything and trying to be clued up in the hope that if the DR misses something I can pipe up and say hey what about this or that. Which they dont like of coarse but hey ho.:dohh:

Holls I had a HSG a few months ago, hope it clears you out and its all good. Have fun in your fertile period.

I am CD9 and feeling a bit stroppy the past few days https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/hissy.gif _ I think the clomid is slowley making its way out of my body. I suppose it will take a while for my hormones to settle down again. My acupuncture lady says that my pulse is that if a preggers lady as that is what happens when on clomid. - hopefully she can get me all leveled out. https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/loopey.gif next week.
Jo xx :dust::dust:


----------



## holls147

Woo hoo Jen! So pumped for you! Maybe the soy did help? 

I don't think I've ovulated yet.. I can't temp because my sleep has been messed up from sleeping in, waking up to pee, ect. So I don't know. Hopefully I can check tomorrow. I haven't had a lot of cm yet, but maybe it's still going to come? Jen you said you had loads so now I am bummed. 

Jocr, yeah it will probably take a cycle or two. Or not. Every body is so different, and every woman's fertility cocktail is so different too. We'll just have to keep mixing up different cocktails until we get our bfp!


----------



## Jen1802

I'm not sure if it is the soy or not...the one common denominator in both bfp's was the herbs and acupuncture though...oh and epo too! Either way I can't believe it happened as soon as I went back to the herbs and acu! I've another appointment on Wednesday and will let her know then! All I can say is thank god as I'm skint! I've gone on to less maternity pay this month and truthfully I could really only afford another couple of sessions of both acu and herbs! My gut instinct overall though is the acupuncture was def what swung it! I think the herbs just speed up what the acupuncture does overall! I hardly had any ewcm this cycle either Holls, I acutally ended up buying some conceive plus this cycle! So I'm not sure if that helped as well. Who knows! Either way I'm 100% pregnant! Woohoo, not just for the rest of you's to get your bfp's this month! I need bump buddies!! xoxo


----------



## Jocr

Im sooo thrilled for you - gives us all some hope.
How long were you on the acu for this time?
xx


----------



## Jen1802

Jocr I've only been 3 times. Tomorrow will be session no 4! But I reckon with taking the herbs that speeds everything up! xox


----------



## Jocr

Love the baby ticker Jen - looking forward to when I can get one too x
You found a bump buddy quickly.:hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

I was messing around with my siggy's there and it kept saying there wasn't enough space for any more so I had deleted that as I want to put in one of the pregnancy tickers too. I'll delete it all though to make room for you, holls and lady k! I know the acupuncture works, I just hope this cycle is the one so we can be bump buddies together! xoxo


----------



## LadyK

Hello girls! First of all congrats to you Jen 1802! How exciting! Hey I've just noticed the 1802! Guess that's your birthday? Mine is 1602 and hubbie's is 1802! 

I took my last Clomid 50mg yesterday. Have had no side effects at all (which is good I suppose!), but I can't help feeling that the low does is going to do diddly squat! But I do have some questions for Clomid girls! On Monday (CD6) I have loads of EWCM, that's way too early for O, I'm assuming it's a side effect of Clomid? Also my acupuncturist said Clomid can make you O early, she knew someone who O'd on CD8! Paranoid I'm going to miss it this month! Will see what they say at the clinic following my scan on Friday. I've also read that Clomid can make AF lighter, is that true? Just so I'm not shocked or questionning anything! 

Well still enjoying my acupuncture sessions, we've brought next week's forward to Monday as that will be CD13 so around O time! God I have my hopes up this month I hope not to be disappointed, especially as AF is due whilst I'm on holiday with some friends, one of who is, yes you've guessed it, pregnant! So not like I can get away from it at all with a bump being paraded around in a swimsuit!


----------



## LadyK

Oh just though I'd do a quick survey as to what age you girls are if you don't mind? I know my biggest hurdle is my age - I am 41!


----------



## MrsEvans

Congrats Jen xxx

LadyK im 30 turning 31 in June
x


----------



## Jen1802

I'm 28. TBH I don't put as much emphasis on age, I rather go by the chinese medicine view that you are never too old! If you are looking for some inspiring reading get Randine Lewis's the infertility cure. It's a great read! Yup you're right Ladyk the date is my birthday. Woohoo for aquarians!!! lol. xo


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

LadyK said:


> Oh just though I'd do a quick survey as to what age you girls are if you don't mind? I know my biggest hurdle is my age - I am 41!

I am 41 in a few weeks.:thumbup:


----------



## Jocr

Jen1802 said:


> I'm 28. TBH I don't put as much emphasis on age, I rather go by the chinese medicine view that you are never too old! If you are looking for some inspiring reading get Randine Lewis's the infertility cure. It's a great read! Yup you're right Ladyk the date is my birthday. Woohoo for aquarians!!! lol. xo


Im an aquarian too - im on the 27th Jan :thumbup:


----------



## Jocr

LadyK said:


> Hello girls! First of all congrats to you Jen 1802! How exciting! Hey I've just noticed the 1802! Guess that's your birthday? Mine is 1602 and hubbie's is 1802!
> 
> I took my last Clomid 50mg yesterday. Have had no side effects at all (which is good I suppose!), but I can't help feeling that the low does is going to do diddly squat! But I do have some questions for Clomid girls! On Monday (CD6) I have loads of EWCM, that's way too early for O, I'm assuming it's a side effect of Clomid? Also my acupuncturist said Clomid can make you O early, she knew someone who O'd on CD8! Paranoid I'm going to miss it this month! Will see what they say at the clinic following my scan on Friday. I've also read that Clomid can make AF lighter, is that true? Just so I'm not shocked or questionning anything!
> 
> Well still enjoying my acupuncture sessions, we've brought next week's forward to Monday as that will be CD13 so around O time! God I have my hopes up this month I hope not to be disappointed, especially as AF is due whilst I'm on holiday with some friends, one of who is, yes you've guessed it, pregnant! So not like I can get away from it at all with a bump being paraded around in a swimsuit!


hi - Im 37
I have had lighter periods on the clomid generally and I did have more CM too on abnormal days. But as I use a CBFM I could still see that I was ovulating at my normal time. Do you POAS? That will put your mind at rest so you are less likely to miss it.
The book that Jen mentioned is really good, I brought it after she suggested it. :hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Hi Ladies - 
I have had a strange pain in what feels like my left tube area since last night off and on, have no idea what it is? It doesnt feel like the ovulation pain I had whilst on clomid. im on CD10 and havent noticed this before.
Hopefully it will be our week to get PG so that I wont have to have the LAP next month.
Has anyone got any thought on EPO or Starflower oil whilst TTC? I have heard you should only take it from period to ovulation as it can cause uterine contractions but I have also read it could thin your blood (which wouldnt be a good thing for me in my uterus as acupuncture lady thinks im a bit blood deficient) - anyone got any thought?
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

I didn't realise epo thins the blood! Well I took 3000mg of epo until ovulation(well when I thought I had ovulated as I kept forgetting to temp!) I'm not sure what to advise, I know it helps with producing ewcm but if its going to have a bad effect on your blood then maybe its not worth taking! XO


----------



## Kimmy74

Hi girls, Firstly, congrats Jen, fx for you. 

I've been reading your thread with interest. I'm actually thinking about studying acupuncture when I go back home to oz. I'm a cardiac nurse now and want to use my medical background to help women with fertility problems. 

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread at this stage. I've my first session Thursday the 21st, really excited as I had a laparoscopy last month to remove mild endometriosis (first time diagnosed) and the HSG showed my tubes are clear. I'm 36 so the clock is ticking and now with the diagnosis of endometriosis I'm worried. But keeping positive. Oh and the other thing is I tried soy this month and for the first time since I can remember I got ewcm and very noticeable if not painful ovulation pain. I'll look forward to hearing how everyone does. Good luck guys. :thumbup:


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks Kimmy!! I'd love to study acupuncture to help others with fertility issues. I don't think it really hits home how much it can help until you need it yourself! The soy didn't give me any ewcm and I can't quite pinpoint what got me my bfp. Like I said before the two common denominators with both bfp's were the herbs and acupuncture. FX'D for your bfp this month!!! xox


----------



## holls147

I would love to study it too or work at clinic if it was just as a receptionist! 

So I don't even know if I ovulated this cycle yet!?!? I didn't use opks because I thought I would temp it out to confirm, but I haven't been able to temp consistently. Ugh. I've barely had any ewcm, usually i have tons! Maybe it's good, maybe I had too much or too thick before. Whatever. Guess I'll just keep letting acu do it's thing. It's been helping in all other areas!! 

Count down to HSG I suppose. Hopefully it wipes my tubes out and makes me extra fertile along with acu. 

Kimmy. If you can print the forms before your appt do that so you can be familiar with the questions that might arise. They will ask a ton of questions about your period. How many days, cramps, clotting, color, ect. They also ask what kind of foods you crave, hot cold, salty or sweet. THings a western dr would never ask :) Let us know how it goes!

jocr- that's strange!? What do you think it could be? I usually get really strong ovulation pains in one of my sides. Maybe you're getting ready to O!!


----------



## holls147

ok so on a frusterated wim i decided to do a an opk and it was positive! So weird because I have no symptoms, excpet once today I had a strong painful twinge in my left side. Guess I'll be:sex: tonight! i feel better now :) I can't believe this silly ticker was right!


----------



## Jen1802

Woohoo for ovulation Holls!!! Hopefully this cycle will be your cycle!!! Have you had any ewcm? I would recommend conceive plus...I used it this cycle as I seemed to have no ewcm! Good luck!!! xox


----------



## Jocr

Nice one *holls* - :thumbup:I seem to trya nd work out my ovulation day with about 4 different apps on iphone and ticker etc and also CBFM!!:wacko: Still better dafe then sorry.
I think it must be due to coming up to ovulation but I dont normally feel anything until the day.

*Jen* - can you tell me if you used the cups or sat with your legs in the air etc? I bet you are still on :cloud9: x I might just order some omega oils to help instead rather then EPO - I will ask my acu lady next week.

Hi *Kimmy* - I am booked in for a LAP in May, how did you feel afterwards, did it take long to go back to work etc? Same as you my HSG was clear so maybe they will find a little somrthing in my tubes and fix it for me.
Enjoy your 1st apt, its lovely.

x:hugs:


----------



## holls147

Haha well I just the think tickers are usually wrong because all bodies are different. So i thought it was funny that it was actually right! Even though I got a + opk I might ovulate until today. Ugh. Hopefully the progesterone cream helps my lp phase. I'm not holding out a ton of hope for this cycle, I still think it will take 1 or 2 more to get me sorted out. 

Hopefully dtd last night will be enough. I used a soft cup to keep it all up there for longer. DH has to work all day today and then again tonight so we wont be able to do it today. Maybe next month I'll dtd the after I get my + opk to see if that helps, since I always do it the day of. 

Jen usually I have loads of ewcm but I've like none this cycle! I'm going to buy that conceive plus for cycle.


----------



## Jen1802

Jocr said:


> Nice one *holls* - :thumbup:I seem to trya nd work out my ovulation day with about 4 different apps on iphone and ticker etc and also CBFM!!:wacko: Still better dafe then sorry.
> I think it must be due to coming up to ovulation but I dont normally feel anything until the day.
> 
> *Jen* - can you tell me if you used the cups or sat with your legs in the air etc? I bet you are still on :cloud9: x I might just order some omega oils to help instead rather then EPO - I will ask my acu lady next week.
> 
> Hi *Kimmy* - I am booked in for a LAP in May, how did you feel afterwards, did it take long to go back to work etc? Same as you my HSG was clear so maybe they will find a little somrthing in my tubes and fix it for me.
> Enjoy your 1st apt, its lovely.
> 
> x:hugs:

Jocr I didn't use soft cups but did lay with legs in the air for awhile! LOL. I've heard peddling your legs in the air after dtd works as it sucks all the spermies into the cervix. You could try that! 

Holls I'd recommend the conceive plus, it must have helped anyway! xoox


----------



## LadyK

I've used conceive plus for several cycles but never got a BFP :-( We are now trying Pressed and Soft Cups. Now what were the other things I have to reply too? Oh yes I remember. I too use EPO from the beginning of my cycle to O to increase CM. Didn't know it thinned the blood either! Although my acu practitioner hasn't said she has found anything wrong yet that could be causing the lack of BFP! I too use a CBFM, but I understood that it wouldn't be very reliable whilst taking Clomid as my hormones will be "false" as such so it might give me a wrong reading? So I haven't used it this cycle. Will just go for BD'ing every other day all around the right time, and hoping actually that the clinic will be able to give me a heads up tomorrow after my scan as to when I might O. Usually for me it's any time between Day 12 & Day 16, so we tend to go for 10, 12, 14, 16, 18 to be on the safe side! But in case it is early this month we started yesterday just in case LOL! But at age 41 with a full time job normally by Day 16 I'm knackered and have had enough LOL!


----------



## Kimmy74

Jocr do you have endometriosis, why are you having a lap? What are your symptoms? I took 3 weeks off after, you will be bruised and sore for a week or so. I am a nurse and work 14 hr shifts so I needed to take that much time off. I also suffered and still do, bad back pain with the endo, so that contributed too. Glad its over, they did the HSG while I was under having the lap. Doc seemed to think it went brilliantly. When is your lap? Keep me posted and ask away, hope I can help. Really looking forward to my acupuncture and I still have to go to this day spa my lovely partner bought me a voucher for from christmas, might do it soon.


----------



## Jocr

*Kimmy* - I dont think I have endometriosis (sounds painful for you), but you never know what they might find?? They are giving me the LAP because I had anti bodies for chlamedia in my blood which makes them think I may have scarring. So they will have a look. I had my HSG awak but it wasnt too bad - obviously expected to get BFP soon after as lots of people tell you but .:nope:
I work at a desk so I am assuming maybe a week off - work are gits and are already expecting me back within a week.
On wards and upwards :happydance:though.
When you booking your lovely spa day?
*
LadyK* - I used pre seed last night as dont seem to have the EWCM yet - hopefully it has done the job. Last month we did it every other day over the week but this time I will TRY for every day. 
I also read that re CBFM but it worked for me still. I am yet to get my +opk this month prob tomorrow.

*Jen* - I will try peddling tonight :bike: :winkwink:
*
Holls* - fingers crossed for you :thumbup:

AFM - I am on my busy :sex: week - could do with a bit of extra energy to be honest but DH is loving it as usual :haha:
Am off to my allotment to clear the weeds and it really helps clear my head too (sounds like Im getting old:haha:).
Im going back to blond tomorrow and off to the Zoo with the out laws (wish me luck).
I hope you all have a great weekend.
Jo xx:hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## LadyK

Well scan went well this morning  I wasn't expecting much TBH as I was on the lowest dose and haven't always responded well to the highest dose of IVF drugs in the past! Anyway I have 3 follicles - 16, 19 & 21! I'm well chuffed with that! They also took my blood and later confirmed given the results almost certainly all 3 follicles contain mature eggs! Woo hoo! Under normal circumstances they wouldn't advise someone with those results to go ahead due to the risk of multiple pregnancy, but given my age, and the fact I had 3 embroys transferred during my last IVF attempt, none of which implanted, they have said to go ahead as long as I am aware of the risks! I'm really pleased and honestly didn't expect much at all, and I know when my sister took Clomid for her IUI, and she was 3 years younger than I am now when she did it, she sometimes struggled to get more than 1 follicle! Yet it worked for her! Anyway feeling positive, please everyone keep everything crossed!

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## MrsEvans

Praying for you hun.

I have no doubt you will be successful and achieve pregnancy. So exciting please keep us posted :)


----------



## Jocr

Everything is crossed for except for my legs as I'm on bd week he he xx


----------



## LadyK

Got acupuncture today to coincide with possible O which I expect will be today or tomorrow. Not had any EWCM this cycle though which I expect is a side affect of Clomid. Will be using preseed and the soft cups today & tomorrow! I'm quite excited but know that's the worst thing is some ways as it's a longer way to fall in 2 weeks time! But I must remain positive, that's what my practitioner keeps telling me! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## holls147

Lady K, this month is my first full cycle doing acu. And I didn't have much cm either, maybe it's a sign of the body balancing out. Do you bbt chart? I can't tell if actually ovulated or not this month. One day I took my temp afte + opk and it had risen, but now it's not that high. But I've also been waking up a couple hours before I temp and I wonder if that's whats causing the temp issues. I don't know, but I already feel like I'm def out for this cycle.


----------



## Jocr

Had acu last night and my lady has suggested that I buy some spirulina to help boost up my blood as she says im blood deficient. So I brought some today, it doesnt taste very nice and its gunna cost about £16 a month...another expense! Still lets hope it works.
Hope you all well.
Im in my tww.
xxxx:hugs:


----------



## holls147

Jo- Sounds interesting, where did you get it? I think I have a blood deficiency too.


----------



## LadyK

holls147 said:


> Lady K, this month is my first full cycle doing acu. And I didn't have much cm either, maybe it's a sign of the body balancing out. Do you bbt chart? I can't tell if actually ovulated or not this month. One day I took my temp afte + opk and it had risen, but now it's not that high. But I've also been waking up a couple hours before I temp and I wonder if that's whats causing the temp issues. I don't know, but I already feel like I'm def out for this cycle.

I don't think acu changes CM, but I know Clomid can, which is what seems to have happened to me. Trying taking EPO as that should help. I don't chart, but I usually use the CBFM, but haven't this cycle as I know Clomid can muck it up. So I have no idea when I'm going to O, or if I have already! Will just keep going for a few more days just in case!


----------



## LadyK

Question for you girlies! Have any of you been told by your acupuncturist that you should NOT fly during early pregnancy due to the change in air pressure causing miscarriages? I was told this yesterday by my acupuncturist as she knows that I am due to go on holiday the day before AF is due. Of course this is now worrying me, so I did some googling today, and can't find anything that backs this up. Clearly flying in the early stages is more risky as that is when you are more likely to suffer a miscarriage, and obviously flying if you have morning sickness wouldn't be too pleasant! Plus pregnant woman are more at risk of DVT. But one website I read did say there is no scientific evidence to say flying puts you more at risk of a miscarriage. But being 41 I am already a high risk, and obviously don't want to take any more risks than necessary, so now I am in a complete dilemma about what to do! My husband knows a lot about physics etc and says it's impossible for the change in air pressure to make any difference to what's going on "down there". Once again conflicting information coming from all angles causing unecessary stress! Although of course if I'm not pregnant the point is null & void anyway! But just wondered whether anyone else had heard this/had any advice?


----------



## holls147

Hmm I'm not sure lady K. I've not heard that? I can ask my lady on Thursday this week. I suppose I can understand both angles. 

Usually I have TONS of ewcm but this month I barely had any. So it was either the acu or herbs. But maybe it's a good thing, maybe what I had before was too thick or something?


----------



## Jocr

holls147 said:


> Jo- Sounds interesting, where did you get it? I think I have a blood deficiency too.

I got it from holland and barret £11.99 for 200g take one tsp a day- a lot cheeper to buy it in powder form then tablets.


----------



## Jen1802

Spirulina is also good for making the body more alkaline which means sperm friendly cervical mucus!!! xo


----------



## Belgrove

Hey Ladies,

I hope you don't mid me joining in?

I am 31 from Ireland, we have been ttc for 5 years. My DH & I both had our first acu last Friday.

We were both given raw herbs (boil & drink (YUCK))!! I was also told to get Spirulina & Green Barley (also taking these). Once Af finishes I then switch to different herbs!

Also we have both been told to cut out all alcohol (esp red wine).

I have Spleen deficency & Liver QI deficency.

I am back again next wed. I found her approach really good and helpful, she is a trained nurse & MW and also worked for a period in a Fertility clinic. She really seems to know what she is talking about!

Hoping this will work for us, and you guys too x


----------



## holls147

Welcome Belgrove! :) excited to hear how your journey with acu goes!

I think I'm going to have to pick up some of this Spirulina stuff. Do you take over your whole cycle?


----------



## LadyK

holls147 said:


> Hmm I'm not sure lady K. I've not heard that? I can ask my lady on Thursday this week. I suppose I can understand both angles.
> 
> Usually I have TONS of ewcm but this month I barely had any. So it was either the acu or herbs. But maybe it's a good thing, maybe what I had before was too thick or something?

If you could ask your acupuncturist that would be really helpful thank you. Will just be interesting to see if another one says the same thing. A friend of mine is a GP and I've asked her and she says she doesn't think flying should be a problem. I expect after all this research and worrying it will be a mute point anyway!


----------



## Belgrove

Thanks Holls

Yeah I was told to take 4 per day for 1st week and then up it to 6 per day...


----------



## Jen1802

Welcome Belgrove...sounds like you are in more than capable hands with that practitioner! Have you read Randine Lewis's book yet? Its called The Infertility Cure and it explains tcm in really easy to understand terms. Hopefully you'll get your bfp really soon!! 

Holls and Jocr how is everything with yous? Where are you both in your cycle now? 

Ladyk is your chart any clearer as to whether you've ovulated yet or not? What cycle day are you on? 
xox


----------



## Belgrove

Thanks Jen & Congrats on you BFP - wishing you a re h&h pregnancy x

She seems great and has loads of knowledge with fertility, some of the testimonials are amazing!

I will deff be looking up that book x


----------



## holls147

Hi Jen! How's things you? :) 

I'm nearing the end of my cycle and already feel like I'm out. I've had low and strange temps so that's not good. :nope: Hopefully next cycle it will balance out


----------



## LadyK

Jen1802 said:


> Welcome Belgrove...sounds like you are in more than capable hands with that practitioner! Have you read Randine Lewis's book yet? Its called The Infertility Cure and it explains tcm in really easy to understand terms. Hopefully you'll get your bfp really soon!!
> 
> Holls and Jocr how is everything with yous? Where are you both in your cycle now?
> 
> Ladyk is your chart any clearer as to whether you've ovulated yet or not? What cycle day are you on?
> xox

No idea if I've O'd or not! I assumed I would O early, but have had no O pains, which I kind of though with 3 mature eggs in there and the acupuncture I would have noticed this month! The last 2 days I've had CM which is obviously a sign of O, but at D15 & D16 it just seems a but late, as I was under the impression Clomid tends to make you O early. Anyway today is D16 so we'll be going for it tonight & tomorrow as well (we're at OH's parents on Sat night so will be abstaining LOL!). I think BD'ing 5 nights out of 7 should do the trick (from D11 to D17)!


----------



## Kimmy74

Hi Belgrove, welcome. I was wondering if you were referring to Joan Conolly by any chance? I too am from Ireland. I had my first acupuncture session on Wednesday and walked out of there feeling elated. Now with my particular condition she recommended huge doses of Vitamin D as I suffer from seasonal effective disorder due to lack of sunshine here in Ire. I'm an aussie also and been here four years so I tend to get really down with the long grey days. I've also been diagnosed with endometriosis just to make my journey harder! So I thought I'd give acupuncture a go. Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Jen1802

Hey holls I'm good! Don't be feeling like you are out already! Sure look at me I was convinced I defo wasn't pregnant but turned out I was! 
Kimmy and Belgrove I'm from the North. Can understand the crap weather getting you down alright! Saying that the weather has been great this week. Been out in as much as possible!!! Ladyk you've maybe not had ovulation pain because of the acupuncture. The cycle I got pregnant with dd I didn't get any ovulation pain and the tcm practitioner told me it was as a result of the acupuncture! We've decided to tell sil and her partner tomorrow. We were going to try and keep it a secret but I can't be bothered with all the cloak and dagger stuff. 
xox


----------



## Kimmy74

Jen it has been lovely, I've been out heaps too, just bought bicycles so going to make the most of the summer and get fit again. How are you feeling?

Holls I ovulated late this month by a couple of days due to soy so am expecting af in 2 - 5 days, my leuteal phase tends to change by a day or 3 so it depends. i must say I also feel like I'm out tho. I am having pain already but it feels like the hormonal endo pain I get. I've been hoping and praying as they say the first 6 months after lap for removal of endo and hsg is the best chances to fall pregnant but I really feel like I'm out too. Have one really sore boob, haha, does anyone else ever get just one? Think I'm going to get really down when it comes as I really thought the pain would go after the lap but it hasn't so I just feel like nothing has changed. :cry: Funny they say the only cure for endo is being pregnant!


----------



## Belgrove

Kimmy74 said:


> Hi Belgrove, welcome. I was wondering if you were referring to Joan Conolly by any chance? I too am from Ireland. I had my first acupuncture session on Wednesday and walked out of there feeling elated. Now with my particular condition she recommended huge doses of Vitamin D as I suffer from seasonal effective disorder due to lack of sunshine here in Ire. I'm an aussie also and been here four years so I tend to get really down with the long grey days. I've also been diagnosed with endometriosis just to make my journey harder! So I thought I'd give acupuncture a go. Hope it all goes well for you.

Hi Kimmy,thanks for the welcome :hugs:

No the lady I am attending is Siobhan Kehoe from Enniscorthy, I have every belief in her! Like you I came out feeling very positive and she really knew what she was talking about. there are some testimonials on her on what clinic! 

I really hope your journey of ttc is very short x :dust:


----------



## Belgrove

Jen1802 said:


> Hey holls I'm good! Don't be feeling like you are out already! Sure look at me I was convinced I defo wasn't pregnant but turned out I was!
> Kimmy and Belgrove I'm from the North. Can understand the crap weather getting you down alright! Saying that the weather has been great this week. Been out in as much as possible!!! Ladyk you've maybe not had ovulation pain because of the acupuncture. The cycle I got pregnant with dd I didn't get any ovulation pain and the tcm practitioner told me it was as a result of the acupuncture! We've decided to tell sil and her partner tomorrow. We were going to try and keep it a secret but I can't be bothered with all the cloak and dagger stuff.
> xox

Jen, I am actually from the north, have been living here since I met my DH!

It's a small world!


----------



## Kimmy74

I'm seeing a woman in Greystones, let hope our ttc journey is short for both of us. Jen how long were you ttc? I have age against me too but I'm still staying positive.


----------



## Belgrove

Kimmy74 said:


> I'm seeing a woman in Greystones, let hope our ttc journey is short for both of us. Jen how long were you ttc? I have age against me too but I'm still staying positive.

Have been ttc for 5 years now! I am 31 but DH is 43! But time can slip away very fast!

We have to stay positive!


----------



## holls147

Well the :witch: just got me, a whole 10 dpo. This might be my worst and shortest cycle yet. Seriously debating whether to continue with acupuncture next cyclr or switch practitioners or what. I'll for sure stop those herbs. Sorry I don't have anything good to report :cry:


----------



## Belgrove

holls147 said:


> Well the :witch: just got me, a whole 10 dpo. This might be my worst and shortest cycle yet. Seriously debating whether to continue with acupuncture next cyclr or switch practitioners or what. I'll for sure stop those herbs. Sorry I don't have anything good to report :cry:

Hi there Holls,

I am CD 3 now, I also had my shortest cycle for the first time in 5 years - 26 days. The only thing it could be is the acu & herbs???
I am going to discuss it with practitioner on Wed when I go back again!
:hugs:


----------



## holls147

ok So I went to completely all fertility acupuncture clinic today that has very high success rates. I brought her my herbs and she said it was the herbs from other practitioner that caused my af to come so early. The herb I was taking was for heat release, and this new practitioner told me you should never give heat releasing herbs to ttc women, especially ones with low progesterone, like me! Sheesh! I am so pissed off! Too bad I can't afford her at $500 up front, $120 consult and $80 per treatment after that.

Oh she also told me that has 100% success rate in achieving pregnancy when her patients are doing herbs, acu and western meds, even though most of doctors tell you not to take the herbs while taking fertility drugs. Crazy. 

So I'm stopping that herb and I'm going to take some different ones instead. 

Ugh what a pain in the ass!!

Belgrove did you temp? Do you know what herb you were on?


----------



## LadyK

Jen1802 said:


> Hey holls I'm good! Don't be feeling like you are out already! Sure look at me I was convinced I defo wasn't pregnant but turned out I was!
> Kimmy and Belgrove I'm from the North. Can understand the crap weather getting you down alright! Saying that the weather has been great this week. Been out in as much as possible!!! Ladyk you've maybe not had ovulation pain because of the acupuncture. The cycle I got pregnant with dd I didn't get any ovulation pain and the tcm practitioner told me it was as a result of the acupuncture! We've decided to tell sil and her partner tomorrow. We were going to try and keep it a secret but I can't be bothered with all the cloak and dagger stuff.
> xox

That's useful to know thanks that maybe I wouldn't feel any O pain. I'll ask my acupuncturist when I go back on Wednesday. Only 2 sessions left! Can't decide whether to carry on or not!


----------



## Kimmy74

LadyK how many sessions have you had.

Reallys sorry to hear about the crap you've had to go through Holls, it is a pain in the ass, jesus, now I'm worried. My acu just put me on vit d and fish oils. I don't know about her success rates but I thought I really clicked with her. Shame the one you looked into is so expensive, 500 up front is mad, do you get anything for that?


----------



## holls147

Thanks Kimmy. For the $500 you got $20 off your sessions after that, so you would pay $80 per session instead of $100. And she wants to see you 8 times per month. It's mad. So I would need like $3,000 to get 3 months of treatment with her. But she knows her stuff. 

Kimmy you should be *fine* with Fish Oil and Vitamin D. No harm. These were some Chinese herbs she had me on, and I swear I started to feel super cold all the time. And I was only taking half the dose because I wasn't sure about them. Wonder what my cycle would have been like if I had taken the full dose. Sheesh. 

Lady k- I would just go if I were you. Especially if you have already paid the treatment? 

I will still continue acupuncture this cycle, I'm just not taking those herbs. Maybe I'll find a separate herbalist later. I'm just going to take my own herb cocktail this month :)

I'll be getting my HSG this week so I'm releived that will be over soon. Maybe I can get it on Friday so I can have the day off and watch the 'Royal Wedding!" haha How do you gals in the UK feel about that wedding?


----------



## Kimmy74

Sorry Holls didn't quite get what you said about the fish oil and vit d, is that what she had you on that stuffed things around for you? 
I think the vit d will help with me seasonal effective disorder, here in gloomy ole ireland, and the fish oil is an anti inflammatory to help with my endometriosis. 
I can't believe the amount she expects people to pay, I don't care how good she is you can't take advantage of people ttc and desparate like that, I think its terrible. It will happen without all that. If you want a change go to a specialist for acupuncture fertility but that was ridiculous.

Belgrove I'm reaaaaaally sorry its been such a long journey for you, do you have some underlying fertility issues. I've got my fingers crossed for you. 

I think I'm out this month girls, I've had one session of acu, and did soy iso, oh and its my first month post HSG (tubes clear) and lap to remove very mild endo. They say the first 6-9 months post are the best to get preg after but I guess its just not my time. I'm 13 dpo and go a bfn on internet strip 10 iu. I ovulated 2-4 days late due to the iso so am not expecting my af for another day or so. I was having af/endo pain but I have to admit its not so bad, maybe he really did clear out all my endo. Anyway I still do feel that af is coming and just don't feel preggo. No harm giving my body another month to recover from the surgery. 

Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## holls147

Sorry bad typer here! I meant to say your vitamins should be fine.


----------



## Belgrove

Hi Holls,

No I am not sure what I am taking, I was given 2 types until my AF finished and then switched to 2 others.. (alternate days). I know that she is treating me for Spleen Deficiency & Liver QI Deficiency.
One thing that she said to me was that (sorry if tmi) brown, heavy, clotty periods was one of the biggest things that she sees, and she can treat. She has also told me to cut out all alcohol (esp red wine), white flour, sugar an cut down red meat and up fish intake. I am back for 2nd session tomorrow.

That sounds very expensive holls, i 2nd what Kimmy said - it is crazy how people can take advantage of people ttc.

Kimmy,
Thanks, I have nothing that I am aware off - have had US, thyroid, internal scan, bloods etc done!!! We had our 1st appt with CFC last month. DH had a SA done the same day (which he lost most of the sample). FS said that his count was lowish, but have later found out that this can be due to spillage). We were told to come back in 3 months for another test. And that if it was similar or the same we would have to have ICSI.
I was very upset at this as I have not had a lap done yet - so i would imagine I would have to have that done before going with ICSI... It makes me mad as they are just putting my life on hold! and of course the money each appt costs.

My acu lady told me to hold off on getting the lap test done as she is treating me. SHe seems t really know her stuff - I have - as she requested - handed it over to her...

I really hope that your AF does not show.. :dust:

Hope all you other girls are well!


----------



## Jocr

hi ladies
quick hello and hope your ok, i have been away from work so not on pc.
am going on a mini glamping holiday today so wont be on again till tuesday.
sorry to here about that Holls, hopefully get it all sorted soon.
i feel like AF is gunna come early, my boobs hurt so much. have done two early preg tests but got negs.
I am wondering if my lady has made my cycle shorter too as i normally wouldnt get AF symptons for a while yet. I will let you know when im back.
lots of luck and:hugs:
Jo xx


----------



## holls147

Maybe I shouldn't give up on it yet, maybe it's just part of the cycle getting sorted out. But from you what you guys say about your practinioners it seems like mine doesn't as much about ttc and fertility. Although she's helped me stress and sleeping which is great, but it stinks that my cycle got messed up in the meantime. To me it seems like it should have have gotten better. 

Belgrove- love that riding pic! I used to ride english and totally loved it. Wish I could pick it up again! Also I was given two types of herbs too, one for the first part of my cycle and then other one was to be taken in the second part. It's the second one that did me in. Maybe the first one too as I ovulated 3-4 days later than normal and had no ewcm. 

This month I'm taking red clover until ovulation, royal jelly until ovulation. after period I'll start taking false unicorn root, red raspberry tea and progesterone cream. These seem to be herbs that can help with what I have, low progesterone and low end estrogen. Quite the cocktail! 

Jocr- good luck! have fun on your holiday. Do your boobs normally hurt?


----------



## Kimmy74

Hi everyone, had my second session of acu today. As my AF is due and its only 2nd cycle post surgery (and still getting endo related pain) we focused on the pain. It was strange as I felt completely relaxed, had it been any longer I would have fallen asleep! I was getting a twinge of pain during the session which was gone by the time I finished. Over all my pre AF pain is pretty good, I'm feeling quite positive about it all. She put me on EPO 2000mg from bleed to ov to increase the ewcm as I don't get much. 

So now she has me on High dose fish oil, EPO, prenatal and Vit D3. So far we have been working on my anxiety and the pain, it will be interesting to see what she has planned closer to ovulation. She's convinced me to not use my CBFM this month and stay off the soy. Basically she said to try to bd every 2 days from about day cd 8 to cd 20. Now she does not specialise in fertility but knows her stuff. Although I am using acu to increase my chances of ttc I am more focused on getting my endometriosis and anxiety under control, everything else will just fall into place. 

Holls, you really seem uncertain, maybe it wouldn't be any harm to go see someone else. I just really clicked with mine. If it doesn't feel right it probably isn't. I know where I live there are acupuncturists that do specialise in fertility but don't expect an arm and a leg from you. Maybe you could just find one like that. I just think for the money we pay you want to feel secure in what you are doing, I also think that it may take more than a month or 2. Was it the REALLY expensive place that told you the herbs were no good. I think they are more money hungry than anything. Anyone that sprouts they have a 100% success rate is full of shit too. That is impossible. Not only that they shouldn't be going around saying that what other practitioners do is not the right thing. Thats like going to a GP and them suggesting the previous GP's plan of action was all wrong, they just don't do it unless its gross negligence. They have respect for each other. All I'm saying is go with your gut feeling. You need to feel good within yourself when tackling this tcc thing. I just know that from 2 sessions with mine she touched on things I never had expected from an acupuncturist. She's made me focus on things and realise what I need to do to help myself not just to become pregnant. Hope you're ok. Don't mean to sound like a teacher or anything, god I hope I didn't come across like that. You know whats right for you. So go grab it by the balls. xo

Hi Jocr, how long are your cycle's normally, is a shorter cycle a good thing or a bad thing? By the way I have one really sore boob and one really good boob, go figure! haha

Belgrove, I am 1 month post my laparoscopy where they found only 3 spots of endometriosis. This condition apparently leaves the environment in a toxic acidic state that makes conception more difficult. I'm 36 and never had it in my life before 5 months ago. Strange I know. I just started getting pain that became worse and was present all day every day. My symptoms were huge for the tiny amount of endo they found. Though many women have no symptoms whatsoever, it doesn't get discovered until they do a lap for unexplained infertility. Now I'm no doctor, but in your shoes I would prob get the lap done for my own piece of mind. 5 yrs is a long time ttc without any answers. How old are you and have you had any pregnancies bet it chemical or mc's? I'm not saying you have endo and if you've had ultrasounds it would show up any cysts or other nasties so you're probably safe there, but endo does not show up on u/s as you prob already know. I got totally obsessed with it as I was in pain everyday. A huge indication is that you spot for a day or 2 before AF actually arrives. This only happened to me twice. As a nurse I went to different GP's as the first told me it doesn't just come on in women my age. I went to different departments in the hospital I work in and booked myself in for U/S's, blood tests & Physio, as it really presented as bad back pain for me. Finally I called the secretary of one of our gynaecologists and begged her to get me in asap. First time talking to the gynae, he said yep, sounds like endo. NO ONE ELSE THOUGHT IT WAS or would listen to me. I'm just so glad I had it done. Here I am 1 month on, procedure was a day case and although I still have pain, I feel much more in control and no where near as depressed as I was. I suffered bad back pain, period like burning pain in my front all month long. Pain in my groins. Spotting day b4 af for 2 months. Periods stayed regular, blood tests all normal, still ovulated. Guess that was because it was only mild endo, but they say 10 percent of women have it, crazy! Anyway whatever your decisions, I really wish you the best of luck and will follow your journey with interest, just hopefully it won't be for 5 yrs, :haha:


----------



## LadyK

Not been on for a few days (slap wrists), lots going on with you all! Will answer the questions that were asked of me &#8230;

I have paid in advance for my 10 acu sessions and I have 2 left (1 tonight and 1 next Tuesday). Definitely going to those, it's deciding whether to go after that or not. We're off on holiday next Wednesday (with a pregnant person ... oh and AF due when we're away ... and SIL having 20 week scan and will find out baby's sex also whilst we&#8217;re away), so assuming no BFP, think we will take stock over that month with no Clomid and no Acu, and decide what to do next.

I read yours posts about endo with interest. I had a lap in December 2009. I had no pain or anything, it was following an ultrasound I had done at the hospital as part of my fertility check-up. Anyway they found a 5cm cyst on the u/s (hence the lap), both my ovaries were stuck to bits they shouldn&#8217;t have been, and I had quite a bit of endo! I was oblivious! So just shows you don&#8217;t have to have pain etc to have some things wrong down there! Anyway they sorted everything out and the dye test was clear, just a shame that I still haven&#8217;t managed to conceive post the lap & dye! 

Just wondering whether anyone could ask their acupuncturists about pregnancy and flying in the early stages? You may remember me mentioning my acupuncturist telling me it wasn&#8217;t a good idea if I found out I was pregnant before I went on holiday to then go on holiday. Holls I know you were going to ask but I&#8217;m sure with what&#8217;s happened you didn&#8217;t get a chance. Not to worry, but if anyone else can ask (before next Wednesday) I would be grateful thank you!

Well better go my appointment is in 45 minutes! Should get the moxa and the heat lamp tonight!


----------



## holls147

I'm just not sure what to do. Feel like just stopping everything again, maybe it's just not meant to be for me? I have my HSG today and if it's clear they'll consider doing a lap as well. 

Kimmy- I totally forgot to ask! But she knew I was going to be flying during my tww 2 cycles ago and didn't advise me against it so, so she must not think it's bad.


----------



## LadyK

holls147 said:


> I'm just not sure what to do. Feel like just stopping everything again, maybe it's just not meant to be for me? I have my HSG today and if it's clear they'll consider doing a lap as well.
> 
> Kimmy- I totally forgot to ask! But she knew I was going to be flying during my tww 2 cycles ago and didn't advise me against it so, so she must not think it's bad.

Hi Holls, it was me who asked! That's interesting that you weren't told anything, as I assumed all acupuncturists had the same opinions. I had another email from my acupuncturist this morning (I saw her last night) reiterating the no flying which has stressed me out all over again!


----------



## holls147

HSG all clear! That's good news I guess. Didn't hurt at all.

Does anyone else ever weird coloration around the point where the needles get put in? I have what looks like big donut shaped bruised on my leg where I had a needle last night. Weird?!


----------



## holls147

Ops sorry lady K. Sorry! I'm always rushing when I'm on here.

That's so weird about the flying?! What cycle day will you be on?


----------



## LadyK

holls147 said:


> Ops sorry lady K. Sorry! I'm always rushing when I'm on here.
> 
> That's so weird about the flying?! What cycle day will you be on?

CD28. And my "average" cycle is 29 days (although typically varies between 27-31). So in theory AF due on the Thursday if an average month. But that's based on O'ing on CD14 and I have an LP of 15 days. But I think Clomid can make you O early so it's possible AF will arrive before I even get a chance to test! Just don't want the added worry/stress about flying as I've been so looking forward to this holiday, and once again it isn't consistent information that I am getting! 

Glad your HSG went well


----------



## holls147

How many dpo are you?


----------



## LadyK

Not sure exactly as not sure when I O'd, but assuming CD14, then today I am 9 DPO, and will be 15 DPO on the day I fly.


----------



## Jen1802

Hey everybody have been mia the past few days as the internet was down. Holls that sucks about your cycle coming early. I'd just change practitioners, that other one sounds good but very expensive. I thought mines was expensive being £80 but it was worth it. I think if you did commit to that person though she would have you pregnant in no time. I suppose all you can do is weigh it up. Is there absolutely no other practitioners you could go to? Found out sil is pregnant too, due in November so we'll have two wee cousins close together. 

Oh haven't really thought too much about the royal wedding. My mum and I are going shopping in tomorrow as its a bank holiday which is great. Anyway am heading to bed as I'm shattered! 
xo


----------



## pooch

i had my 8th acupuncture session today (i went for stress, not infertility). Anyway, when i first started going she told me a slippery chinese pulse may indicate pregnancy (because it's kind of a foreign body). i'm 9 DPO, CD 30, and today she said my pulse was slippery at all points! also, my temperature every time i go is 97.6 and today it was 98.6! i haven't been temping so who knows. i should know either way in a few days.


----------



## Kimmy74

Well guys, I'm out, though I didn't expect too much this month. I've had 2 sessions of acu now and having them weekly. So here's for a fresh beginning and a bfp next month. :thumbup:


----------



## Belgrove

Hey Girls,

Holls - I would have another look to see if you can find someone else in your area. I would have never entertained acu before - then I read the testimonials. I too am finding it expensive - -the 1st day DH & I went it was 320 euros and then I was back on Wed and it was another 130 for me... (that incl. herbs) Dh is back on Tuesday. I have given up smoking and alcohol since 1st apt... so at least I am saving from that. Hope you find someone that you click with :hugs:
That is my equine baby - he is a dote xx
Great news on the HSG...

Kimmy - -thank you for taking the time to writhe that.. I have been give the number of a clinic by a friend to contact re: getting a lap done. I will be contacting them on Monday.
Sorry to hear Af arrived :hugs:

LadyK - I am not sure what I would do in your position! But I personally have never heard of not flying.. 

Jen - How are you keeping?

Pooch - that sounds very promising - I really wish you all the luck in the world x

Sorry if I have missed anyone...
I had my 2nd session on Wed (CD7) I was very down before hand as I had lost my little dog! Came out feeling much more positive. She has changed me onto a slightly different herb - due to dampness. 
I have been having O like pains since the end of AF (now CD9) she thought this was positive and the fact that AF had improved was a good sign :thumbup: She told me to keep an eye out for ewcm and get too it... :haha:

She has also advised me to have no dairy products at all and would like me to see a nutrition... so going to book that..

If my only option is ICSI??? which CFC has said - that could be in the region of 8000 euros - so I am going to give this my all...

:hugs:


----------



## LadyK

Well girls I tested today - BFN! Fed up & p*ssed off! I feel like if I can't get pregnant with the following: acupuncture, maca, preseed, soft cups, Clomid producing 3 mature eggs, then I'm never going to get pregnant :-( So had my hopes up this month. Sick of BFN every single month. And spent today with 3 kids ranging from 20 months - 7 weeks, going on holiday on Wednesday with a pregnant person, and expecting a text on Thursday from my SIL with news of their baby's gender following the 20 week scan. Just can't get away from it and just don't know what else to do. Why is the world so cruel and why haven't our bodies adapted to living longer, therefore allowing us to have babies later in life? Wanna stick my fingers up to it all :-(


----------



## Jen1802

Aw Ladyk I'm so sorry! Has the witch turned up yet? How many dpo are you? I didn't get mt bfp until I was 17dpo. Belgrove I'm good, really tired at the moment which is why i've not been on much. I'm heading to bed shortly. How is everyone else doing? XO


----------



## LadyK

AF not turned up yet, I am on CD28, not sure how many days DPO I am as don't know when I O'd, but if an "average" month, today I am 14DPO (13DPO when tested). Had my last acu session this morning, now have to decide what to do next! Not even looking forward to my holiday as I'm going with a pregnant person who I found out has bad sciatica (don't know if that's how you spell it) so will no doubt be moaning all holiday! Grrrrrr!


----------



## holls147

Lady k- af yet? Do you temp? If so are the temp still high?

Has anyone else ever gotten a bruise from acu? Sheesh I have a nasty one my leg!

So this month I did not take the chinese herbs. I instead drank red raspberry leaf tea, took red clover, and and after af took false unicorn root. I'm happy to say that ewcm has returned and i just got a positive opk on cd 12!!! Earliest ever! I hope this means that my lp phase will also be lengthened. Oh and I also took a single dose of soy, 80mg, on cd 3.


----------



## Jen1802

Woohoo that sounds hopeful Holls! Lady k tell her to suck it up if she's complaining about her sciatica, I'm assuming its caused by pregnancy and if that's the case then she should be grateful to be pregnant instead of whining about any discomfort its causing her! I've got my scan date through for the 18th May. It really doesn't seem far away at all. xo


----------



## holls147

Jocr- any news!?


----------



## lovecutie1

Jen1802 said:


> Woohoo that sounds hopeful Holls! Lady k tell her to suck it up if she's complaining about her sciatica, I'm assuming its caused by pregnancy and if that's the case then she should be grateful to be pregnant instead of whining about any discomfort its causing her! I've got my scan date through for the 18th May. It really doesn't seem far away at all. xo

Jen, congratulations :hugs: I am so happy for you :) I was away on a holiday hence cudn't congratulate you hope you are enjoying this new feeling :) . keep posting :)


----------



## LadyK

Back from holiday :-(
AF came :-(
Friend who's baby was due in April that I haven't heard anything from I've just heard there were complications and it might not be good news :-( 
F*ck it!


----------



## Jen1802

Oh that sounds crap Ladyk. Is your friend and her baby ok? I hope you're alright too, hate the witch! How did the holiday go? xo


----------



## LadyK

Jen1802 said:


> Oh that sounds crap Ladyk. Is your friend and her baby ok? I hope you're alright too, hate the witch! How did the holiday go? xo

I don't know how my friend & baby are. The news I have received is 3rd hand. She's not a very close friend so I wouldn't expect to be privvy to all the details, but I am worried. The person I did hear the news from is seeing a closer friend of hers this weekend so I'm hoping to hear more soon. 

Had 2 scan news in the last week - my brother & SIL are having a girl (my 3rd niece) and the friend I went on holiday with is having a boy. An arranged marriage already LOL!

Holiday was fine although could have done without being around a pregnant person really, but the weather was good and it was relaxing so can't really complain!


----------



## holls147

I decided not get acupuncture during my tww because I really think my practicioner is misleading when she says she treats infertility. She doesn't even know about bbt charting, so that is not a good sign. Instead I've been using progesterone cream and my temps are high and been increasing for the last 3 days. So that's positive for my cycle. I just discovered fertility friend too! Cool site!


----------



## Jen1802

Fertility friend is great! If you've an i phone you can download the app for it also. I'm delighted to hear the temps are still high and I agree thats a bit suspect that she didn't know about bbt...my bbt charts was the first thing my practitioner asked to see. Good luck Holls really hope this is your month! xoxo


----------



## holls147

My cm is really creamy too, fertility friend seems to think that is a good thing!? Slight cramping today too.


----------



## Jen1802

How many dpo are you? My cm was really creamy and didn't disappear with either pregnancy....think that was the first clue something was up! Totally keeping everything crossed for you! xoxo


----------



## cherry22

Sorry to hijack ladies!:flower:
jen1802 my son was born on october 3rd after a LTTTC journey and 3 losses!!!:cloud9:
And we have just started TTC again expecting it to take a while again!!!
I had to post that i conceived him the first month of having acupuncture i found my lady through the zita west website all the women on there have been on her courses and you can find one in your area!!
Sorry to but in again ladies!! xxx:flower::hugs:


----------



## holls147

We love hearing those stories Cherry! Please bud in more often :) 

Jen today I am 7dpo, according FF. Slight dip this morning in temps but I had one the other day too. Trying not to get my hopes up. I entered a study where they put you on DHEA or a sugar pills. It's for unexplained infertility. I hope i get the DHEA!


----------



## Jen1802

Cherry I love hearing such positive stories about acupuncture! I'm crediting it with both my bfps! Congratulations on your little one! Holls that seems pretty good for 7dpo...I hope you have the dhea too...btw what is it?? xo


----------



## holls147

I'm feeling lots of small cramps today, on and off. wonder if af is on her way :(


----------



## Belgrove

\hey holls - -hope she stays well away x

I have not been on much lately, having a crapy month!!! Ran out of OPK's and lost my thermometer, so have no real idea when I o'd!!! :0(((

Have my next accu session on Tues with DH, so hopefully that will lighten me a little bit...

Welcome Cherry x hope your journey is very short x


----------



## Jen1802

Holls you're not out till the witch turns up...sure I was convinced I wasn't pregnant because I kept getting all the typical af symptoms...you know the rest! Keep us updated!

Belgrove I hope your acu session goes well this week! xoxo


----------



## LadyK

I can't remember whether many of you ladies on here are on Clomid? I have read that Clomid can make you ovulate early. Last month I have no idea when I O'd, but this month (not taking Clomid), I had strong O pains on Saturday evening, and then my CBFM gave me a Peak on Sunday (I think I normally O on the 2nd peak, ie today). However today is only Day 11! Early for me! I wouldn't have been surprised last month but doesn't make sense this month! Anyone else O'd early the month AFTER taking Clomid? I'm also worried as I think I might have actually O'd on Saturday night, and we didn't manage to BD that night, so now I reckon I've missed it altogether, and it's only Day 11! 

Got acupuncture tonight so will ask my practioner about it! 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Jocr

Hi ladies
Sorry for the lack of posts but have been busy with work and life and have also had my laparoscopy at long last. To be honest have been stressed to the max but am now working my way out of it :happydance:

My lap was successful and I got the all clear. I didn't really get a chance to speak to the fertility dr after as I was still so out of it. We have to go back to see him in four months if we sent preg by then. 
So it seems we have no reason not to get preg so fingers crossed. :thumbup: I have been told (via a pamflet) no sex for six weeks. I will be back at it in four weeks When I am next fertile. 
Had a lot of egg White these past few days and it's so annoying not being able to crack on now. So it's another month off for me.:dohh:

I'm sitting at home recooperating back to work on Thursday.
Anyone else feel a bit spacey for a few days after having a lap?:shrug:

My next acu is next week to help get rid of any unwanted anaesthetic out and generally rebalance me, looking forward to it.

Big hugs to you all
Jo xx


----------



## Jen1802

Jo I'm glad everything went well. It'll probably still be the anesthetic in your system, my brother had a knee operation a couple of years back and forgot his pin no for his debit card for 2 weeks, he said it was like it was in his head but he just couldn't recall the no's...def caused by the anesthetic. I've heard loads of people get pregnant after having a laparoscopy so keeping everything crossed that between that and acu you'll have your bfp shortly!! xoxo


----------



## Belgrove

Hey girls,

Had my 3rd acu session yesterday. Feel more relaxed after it!

Not sure if I mentioned before - but DH last SA was poor, I only got the written results last Friday and took them to my acu lady yesterday.... She gave us so much more info than the FS :cry:

Bottom line - we will never conceive with the results!!! She has advised DH to go on pycnogelol and siberian ginseng, along with what he is already taking - spirulina, green barley & wellman conception. Aslo have acu 2 times per month!!!

We are due to go back to our FS 4/7/11 for another consult and SA. But they have already said that if little or no improvement - only option will be ICSI..

I am now on CD 28, but do not really have any hope what so ever... :cry:

Sorry for the rant girls and hope you are all good xxx


----------



## LadyK

Belgrove said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Had my 3rd acu session yesterday. Feel more relaxed after it!
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned before - but DH last SA was poor, I only got the written results last Friday and took them to my acu lady yesterday.... She gave us so much more info than the FS :cry:
> 
> Bottom line - we will never conceive with the results!!! She has advised DH to go on pycnogelol and siberian ginseng, along with what he is already taking - spirulina, green barley & wellman conception. Aslo have acu 2 times per month!!!
> 
> We are due to go back to our FS 4/7/11 for another consult and SA. But they have already said that if little or no improvement - only option will be ICSI..
> 
> I am now on CD 28, but do not really have any hope what so ever... :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the rant girls and hope you are all good xxx

Sorry to hear that :-( But you do hear of miracles all the time, and maybe the acupuncture etc will help him. Good luck!


----------



## LadyK

Jocr said:


> Hi ladies
> Sorry for the lack of posts but have been busy with work and life and have also had my laparoscopy at long last. To be honest have been stressed to the max but am now working my way out of it :happydance:
> 
> My lap was successful and I got the all clear. I didn't really get a chance to speak to the fertility dr after as I was still so out of it. We have to go back to see him in four months if we sent preg by then.
> So it seems we have no reason not to get preg so fingers crossed. :thumbup: I have been told (via a pamflet) no sex for six weeks. I will be back at it in four weeks When I am next fertile.
> Had a lot of egg White these past few days and it's so annoying not being able to crack on now. So it's another month off for me.:dohh:
> 
> I'm sitting at home recooperating back to work on Thursday.
> Anyone else feel a bit spacey for a few days after having a lap?:shrug:
> 
> My next acu is next week to help get rid of any unwanted anaesthetic out and generally rebalance me, looking forward to it.
> 
> Big hugs to you all
> Jo xx

Hope you are feeling better? I felt very groggy after my lap for a few days, I had the whole week off work (lap on Monday, went back to work the following Monday). I too had to miss out on a month of trying, but I made sure I timed it so I only had to miss 1 month not 2!


----------



## LadyK

Quick update from me! I had my AMH test and NKC test done on Monday, so waiting the results of those, should take about a week. Had acu on Monday night, not been for a couple of weeks, I really enjoyed it! Spoke to my practioner about possibly O'ing early, she obviously couldn't confirm whether I had or hadn't, but did just say my cycles could be a bit all of over the place following the Clomid cycle. Although I've had no CM since I thought I O'd, I have had further twinges in my ovary area, both sides, so goodness knows whats going on! We're going to just keep going as we normally would just in case!

Question for you all! Is anyone else convinced the reason they aren't getting pregnant is because the sperm never gets to the right place? I put my bum on 2 pillows immediately afterwards, and have been using the soft cup for the last 2 cycles, however so much seems to run out when DH pulls out, that I'm convinced the sperm never gets beyond the cervix, and therefore can't penetrate the egg! We've always got fertilized eggs _outside _the body, but never in! I could be trying for ever naturally and it could be a waste of time! Am I being silly?!


----------



## MrsHowley81

I have been using Acupuncture for 2 months now moving to my third month, and I can't praise it enough, it makes you feel great and it has definitely made a big impact on my infertility, I had been diagnosed as not Ovulating back in December and my progesterone Level was 12, absolutely mortified I set out to do what I could to improve this, so I got back into the healthy eating and started upping my exercise, I then had my bloods taken in January and my levels of Progesterone were 25....... not ovulating but better, I was then referred to a gyno who just want to do a Laparoscopy to see what was going on, I was not expecting him to want to do such an invasive procedure when it seemed so obvious I was not Ovulating, so I booked in for some Acupuncture, and after 2 sessions I had my bloods done and my progesterone had gone up to 34 so borderline Ovulation, so I carried on with all of the mentioned, and then I went and had my April bloods done and my progesterone is now 52 so I am now ovulating which is great news, I did not fall pregnant but we are hoping it is just a matter of time. I have only been doing one session every 2 weeks and it is making such a big difference, I can't wait until Friday for my next session.


----------



## Jocr

Hi ladyk

Not silly at all, i think the same as you. We don't use soft cups after 
Nearly losing one :dohh::haha::blush: but I do sit with my legs in the air and have even tried cycling in the air too. 
After my clomid I didn't have my usual cm but this month loads after the laporoscopy (which I couldn't utilise):cry:
My acu lady wasn't happy about the clomid in my system. She said it makes my body think it's preg already! So she will be happier with my levels , pulse etc when I see her next as I feel it's out of my system now. I didn't feel too great on it. How are you doing? How many more months have you got it for? 
Lots of luck and :hugs:
Jo


----------



## Belgrove

LadyK said:


> Quick update from me! I had my AMH test and NKC test done on Monday, so waiting the results of those, should take about a week. Had acu on Monday night, not been for a couple of weeks, I really enjoyed it! Spoke to my practioner about possibly O'ing early, she obviously couldn't confirm whether I had or hadn't, but did just say my cycles could be a bit all of over the place following the Clomid cycle. Although I've had no CM since I thought I O'd, I have had further twinges in my ovary area, both sides, so goodness knows whats going on! We're going to just keep going as we normally would just in case!
> 
> Question for you all! Is anyone else convinced the reason they aren't getting pregnant is because the sperm never gets to the right place? I put my bum on 2 pillows immediately afterwards, and have been using the soft cup for the last 2 cycles, however so much seems to run out when DH pulls out, that I'm convinced the sperm never gets beyond the cervix, and therefore can't penetrate the egg! We've always got fertilized eggs _outside _the body, but never in! I could be trying for ever naturally and it could be a waste of time! Am I being silly?!

I dont think you are being silly at all... Makes so much sense, when you think about it!!! :shrug:


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi ladies, I need bit of advice. I have already had 8 sessions, I was on clomid during my first 4 sessions and hardly had any pain but during my last period and this month I had lots of cramp, back pain. I was just wandering is the accupuncture helping me ??? why i am still having pain ?? Girls any advice please ???


----------



## LadyK

Hello girls, not been on BnB for a while, although doesn&#8217;t look like I&#8217;ve missed much! I&#8217;ve had the results of my immunology and AMH tests back. AMH is 6.8 which is about what I would expect, and is at the lower limit of normal (normal range being 6.8-20.3). My natural killer cells have come back fine, but I appear to have a problem with my white blood cell count, ie it is too high. The quote from my consultant is &#8220;you have a high ration of TH1:TH2 which can be suggestive of an unfavourable population of white blood cells, as yours suggest a TH1 predominant environment, whereas for the establishment of pregnancy, there is evidence that the TH2 level should be higher.&#8221; **&&%%!! Anyway got an appointment to discuss what this means exactly and what treatment would be required next Friday!


----------



## Belgrove

Hey Girls,

How are you all doing, been very quiet here lately!!!

Lady K how did your apt go?

We are heading for another accu session on Tuesday, I cannot wait - I always feel better after it! Have not been very good at taking my CH lately as we have been away with work!!! 
We also have our next FS appt 1 month today...

I have not been temping or using OPK's this month... trying to switch off a bit... But I find that you never really switch off :0(.. it is always in the back of my mind!!!

Would love to hear how you are all doing xx


----------



## LadyK

Belgrove said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> How are you all doing, been very quiet here lately!!!
> 
> Lady K how did your apt go?
> 
> We are heading for another accu session on Tuesday, I cannot wait - I always feel better after it! Have not been very good at taking my CH lately as we have been away with work!!!
> We also have our next FS appt 1 month today...
> 
> I have not been temping or using OPK's this month... trying to switch off a bit... But I find that you never really switch off :0(.. it is always in the back of my mind!!!
> 
> Would love to hear how you are all doing xx

Thanks for asking  Appointment went well in that we have some answers, but a bit overwhelmed with what's involved! I would need to take 1 lot of drugs starting on Day 19 of cycle immediately before IVF, would have uterus scratching just before the start of my period, then 1-2 weeks before ET would have intralipids (drip in back of hand takes approx 1.5 hours) and take steroids. If I get pregnant have to have 2 further courses of intralipids, carry on with the steroids until approx 10 weeks, and also have gestone injections every other day into my bum also up to approx 10 weeks, as well as the horrible cyclogest supposotories twice a day. OMG whatever happened to getting pregnant after a drunken sh*g! Of course all the treatment/drugs means extra cost too, as well as the cost of getting to London every few days during treatment. Feel a bit like my head is going to explode!


----------



## LadyK

Just wondering where everyone is, haven't heard from anyone in a while! I've got acupuncture tonight and I'm really looking forward to it, not been for 3 weeks as saving my appointments for around IVF next month. Got my appointment at the Clinic in 2 weeks for the endometrial scratching, baseline scan, and seeing the nurse to finalise treatment plan. Kind of excited and kind of not! Excited because finally we are doing something different and have established a potential problem, not excited because of the extra drugs etc, and because my hopes will be raised, I'm dreading it not working, and then having to face the fact the chances of conceiving using my own eggs are pretty much zero! But I must stay positive as my acupuncturist would say! Anyway hope everyone is well


----------



## lovecutie1

Hi Lady K, I hope you won't mind me asking you something, I have got another IUI failed(already had 5 failed IUIs). I had called the FS centre and got an appointment with the FS on 30th June, I was just wandering how long did it take for your FS to put you on to the actual FS procedure as my Nurse was saying it might take 2 month which is bit hard as another 2 month without any luck if you can understand ....


Today was my due date and though I got 1 BFN and my period hasn't started but the pink mucus has already started coming which I usually get before my actual period so I am sure no BFP this time also.

Surprise thing is I met my TCM of Accupunture in the Lunch break and she checked my Pulse and said it's very fast and she got surprised that I got a BFN. She asked me if I can hear a first heartbeat which I can't and she said I should she my GP/FS .. I just can't understand...... I have another appointment on next Sunday but I am thinking of to avoid for time being and to start during IVF, what's ur opinion ???


----------



## LadyK

Hi Lovecutie, sorry to hear of your IUI failures, it's heartbreaking isn't it! I had my first 2 IVFs on the NHS so I expect the procedure was different? How did you get to your clinic to do IUI - via NHS or private? I basically went to my local GPc (June 2009), got referred to the NHS FS (first appointment September 2009), had various tests done and also a laparoscopy (December 2009), then finally got signed off for IVF funding in February 2010. First appointment with FS was in March 2010 and we started treatment in April 2010. Does that help?

Yes apparently acupuncturists can tell if you are pregnant by your pulse! Amazing isn't it! Interesting then that AF hasn't arrived and your pulse indicates pregnancy. Pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are very similar though so fingers crossed AF doesn't arrive, and perhaps it's just taking a while for a test to pick up the hormones? 

Sorry I don't understand what you mean she asked you if you could hear a "first heartbeat"? What is that? There are studies to indicate that acu helps IVF, I have been going every week, but for the last 2 monts have only been going around ovulation and possible implantation time, so that I can save the rest of my sessions to go weekly over an IVF cycle. Tricky one that then, as I guess your next acu appointment is before your FS appointment and therefore you won't know when you are doing IVF! I think if I was in your position, then unless your next acu appointment coincides with ovulation, then I would probably delay it, and just do what I am doing, go to acu during "important" times of your cycle, but then go regularly when doing IVF.

Hope that helps!


----------



## lovecutie1

Thank you LadyK for the response..I got refered through the NHS here, I also went through all the usual processes and according to them it's unexplained one :( 

The TCM thinks I should feel a fast heartbeat also with fast pulse ?? anyway all these matters now only if tomorrow the preganancy test comes +ve which I hardly have any hope :( 

I called my Nurse in the afternoon and she was saying it might take 2 month to take the IVF actual process ?? was that same for you ?? Also i read in internet they ask to take Birth control pill before starting the process, were you also asked ??? If you can understand I just feeling I should take them before the FS starts the procedure, is it advisable ???


----------



## LadyK

I too am unexplained. Well until they found the immune problem, guess I'm not anymore, shame I didn't know about that 2 years ago! 

Did you take another test today? Any news? 

With regards to IVF, there are 2 protocols, long and short. I've only ever done short so don't know a huge about about long, but my understanding is you "down reg" (shut your body's hormones down) in the cycle before you do IVF. Then at the beginning of the next cycle you start taking the drugs to start stimming your ovaries. So from start to finish you are talking probably 6 weeks (mid way through cycle 1 and all of cycle 2 which is when the actual egg collection/fertilization/transfer will occur). Because I already ovulate and didn't appear to have any problems, I always did short protocol, so didn't have to down reg, I just started taking the drugs from the beginning of a cycle, and had the treatment in that actual cycle. So I normally only ended up taking the drugs for approx 10 days. I have heard ladies mention taking the BCP as part of an IVF treatment, but I personally do not have any experience of that. There are loads of threads on here though that I'm sure will detail the procedure that will hopefully help answer some of your questions. But if not just start a new one, most people reply quite happily with their experiences! Good luck!


----------

